# Sticky  ******** INSURANCE scheme with CHRIS KNOTT :: 0800 917 2274



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi to all!

This forum have been in discussion with ourselves about an insurance scheme for registered users on here. We are glad to say that we have signed the deal so I'd just like to introduce myself & our company!

Chris Knott Insurance - http://www.chrisknott.co.uk - have been involved with car clubs for over 20 years so hopefully we'll understand your needs & requirements!

The scheme is for both standard and modified cars with cosmetic changes and bhp increases by no more than 50bhp.

It starts for ages 25 and over, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB - no introductory discounts are allowed. TT 3.2cc's start at age 30 and you must have owned and driven that car for 1+ years.

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar bhp, car. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes, and excludes Northern Ireland. Maximum car value is £30,000.

No more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction offence per driver.

The minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover, so please don't ring if your quote is less than this!

We consistently have a very high renewal retention rate meaning that people renew with us because of our constantly competitive insurance premiums & experienced, reliable customer and claims service. That is why we can promote this insurance scheme knowing that we are in it for the long term.

I'll view the site regularly and try to answer any queries that you have also.

In the meantime, please feel free to call the New Business Team when you receive your renewal through. A dedicated team, with years of experience, is waiting for your call! (I personally don't do the quotes).

0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 (if phoning by mobile) & please don't forget to quote the reference found in my signature below and the club name!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks good!

Have you read "Cheap Insurance Warning" thread - do search.

EDIT: Found it -

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ce+warning

If so, how do you get on with the Approved repairers issue for the Mk2 cars?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Have you read "Cheap Insurance Warning" thread - do search.
> 
> ...


Hi

That is a very good point. We are well aware of these policies in the market. We often encourage people to check their cover details, excesses, etc, from other companies before they sign up.

Our policies don't have any 'hidden extras'. After all, we've been doing these schemes for over 20 years so it shows people must be happy with what they are getting!

With approved repairers, it just speeds up the process. If members wish to use their own repairer then you usually just need to get an estimate & maybe fax it through to the insurance company.

In 20 years, I've never known a customer been asked to pay extra.

At the end of the day, you get what you pay for!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Tim

Sorry, I did not make myself clearl and you seem to have missed my point.

What I meant was, Thatcham did a report on repairs to cars with Aluminium structural/body parts. In short there are only 10 such approved repair shops in the UK (at the time the report was written)

My point was, many Insurance companies use their own "approved repairers" which is normally OK, but they may not be the ones who are able to repair the Aluminium parts in the Mk2.

Can you confirm that your offer would enable Mk2 owners to use one of these Thatcham Appoved repairers without any issues arising?

You may need to read the thread or better still follow the links via "Owners Area" to "Insurance and Approved Repairers here:

http://www.tt-portal.co.uk/ and read my write up on the subject.

Regards

Paul


----------



## TTBoy08 (May 1, 2008)

Tim1 said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> This post is on the Mk1 forum so I thought I'd post it on here.
> 
> ...


Sounds ideal. Will be looking for my own insurance when the car comes in July (hopefully). Will get you a bell nearer the time.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TTBoy08 said:


> Sounds ideal. Will be looking for my own insurance when the car comes in July (hopefully). Will get you a bell nearer the time.


Not knocking the above, but if you are buying a Mk2 please follow the links via "Owners Area" to "Insurance and Approved Repairers here:

http://www.tt-portal.co.uk/

and read my write up on the subject before you make your mind up.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Can we chose our own repairer?

I read in Autocar this week that insurance companies can use their own which in turn invalidates the manufacturers warranty.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

sico said:


> Can we chose our own repairer?
> 
> I read in Autocar this week that insurance companies can use their own which in turn invalidates the manufacturers warranty.


Hi
Yes you can use your own repairer if you wish.

Just mention this request to the claims handlers at the time.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

This looks good.
I'l be turnign 22 in August and my policy runs out in October.
So i'll give you boys a shout


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us at renewal time on the OFFICIAL CLUB SCHEME - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961. (Just quote the club name).

We are positively promoting this scheme because it's proving very popular and hopefully we can make a decent saving for you.

In fact, last month, we recorded out best ever income - that's in 25 years! - and the month before that, we had our record number of new customers in 5 years, so we must be doing something right!

One new customer recently quoted, 'I know people have already said this but i officially saved 50% through Chris Knott versus my renewal for my petrol VTS. far superior cover and i included my Wife too. unbelievable to be honest.'


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Have you read "Cheap Insurance Warning" thread - do search.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Here is the reply from the insurers -

'With regards your question. Although we an Audi Approved Repairer on the Highway Network, we are restricted to Approved Repairers that are both aluminium / Audi approved as you have rightly pointed out.
We recently had a case where we had to refer a vehicle to Audi West London for repairs after the original repairer, although Audi approved, could not complete repairs to the structural components because of the aluminium issue and the cross contamination issues that arises during the repair process.

In this scenario we would allow the owners of this particular model to utilise a specified Thatcham Approved repairer if required. We can also guide them into a recognised aluminium / Audi approved repairer if required.
Much of the requirement of this type of registered repairer depends on the extent and type of damage the vehicle has incurred.'


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Is your insurance renewal due?

Please feel free to ring us on the official TT Insurance Scheme - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

To mark the company's 25th Anniversary, we have arranged a celebration for staff that will result in the office's being closed all day on Wednesday, 23rd July. We deliberately chose a Wednesday which is generally a quieter day and, needless to say, we are open all day on the Tuesday and, more importantly, Thursday, when we will pick up any overflow & call-backs. We are writing separately to all clients whose renewals are due 23rd to 25th and will e-mail as many clients as we can for whom we hold addresses.
We will be leaving a self-explanatory recorded message and the website will also make reference to this one-off event.
Our apologies if this may cause any inconvenience but hopefully this will allow you time to contact us beforehand with any quotes or queries.
I would say though that the claims department will be open as usual - 24 hours a day.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Just called Chris Knott for a quote on a TTS... I was told that the TTS is not on the system and that the insurance company used would not insure a car valued over £30k :?

Luckily, I was told this before wading through the flood of questions and information - which was much appreciated of course, but the above two points are worth bearing in mind for others thinking of calling


----------



## du tan (Aug 7, 2008)

I called them two days ago and they beat the nearest quote I had by about £200, and included someone else as a named driver, and use of car for business at no extra cost. Very good service, and pay monthly doesnt work out much more expensive, so I'll be using them.


----------



## Redbyte (Aug 7, 2008)

Ive just had a quote from Sainsburys(£550- fully comp me and teh missus) which was 200 quid cheaper than the next two best options(tesco and esure)
Ive gone through the policy in detail, and everything seems to be covered, all extras named etc.
So why am I so sceptical about it............


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

No idea. Get stuck in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Redbyte said:


> Ive just had a quote from Sainsburys(£550- fully comp me and teh missus) which was 200 quid cheaper than the next two best options(tesco and esure)
> Ive gone through the policy in detail, and everything seems to be covered, all extras named etc.
> So why am I so sceptical about it............


Did you try our scheme?


----------



## Redbyte (Aug 7, 2008)

Hiya, 
I called but the office was closed, your on my list of to-dos for tomorrow
Cheers
RB


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Redbyte said:


> Hiya,
> I called but the office was closed, your on my list of to-dos for tomorrow
> Cheers
> RB


Sorry about that. We're open Monday to Friday 9am till 5pm & Saturday mornings 9am till noon.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

In 2008 so far, we saved our new customers, on average, 15.5% off their BEST quote, not just their renewal price, but their BEST quote!

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover, & 19 and over for TPF&T cover. All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, it excludes all M (Manchester), L (Liverpool), OL (Oldham) & SK1-12 (Stockport) postcodes and Northern Ireland.

Please feel free to call us at renewal time!


----------



## mramessa (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got a quote and could not come close to esure.

Unfortunatly not what i hoped for


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

mramessa said:


> Just got a quote and could not come close to esure.
> 
> Unfortunatly not what i hoped for


Me too........

Ended up with swiftcover....With Quote of £275 then used a £25 voucherI found on the internet. So now £250. Still not satisfied, I found If I did a swiftcover link from www.Quidco so £45 cashback, (now down to £205!) Icing on the cake was using a new Amex card to pay (5% cashback first 3 months) so I ended up paying £194.75 instead of my Adrian flux renewal price of £375.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Tried for a quote today and was told that they couldn't come close to the renewal offer by Direct link even with the 15% off from the forum offer! :?

Other quotes I have had from others were only £10-£20 more than direct line so I don't know how far out Chris Knott's were.....

Bit disappointed tbh.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a pity but tbh we are more than happy about how well the TT forum is performing on our insurance scheme. We are consistently having people insure with us (I check the figures each month) but I suppose we can't be all things to all people!

It's natural I suppose that people are more likely to post on here with 'negative' comments than those with positive!

Let's hope we can help you next year!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

A new stipulation on the Insurance Scheme is that you must also have at least 1 year's NCB (unless you have NCB on a second car or a company car letter to state at least 1 year's claim free driving).


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Hi
Just to let you know that Tim from Chris Knott Insurance is away on holiday (& then business) from 10/4/09 to 29/4/09 inclusive. This means he won't be able to respond to queries or pm's, and therefore asks that you please ring the office on 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 should you have any urgent questions.

They are open Monday to Friday 9am till 5pm & Saturday mornings 9am till noon. (The busiest times are Mondays, Fridays & Saturdays should you wish to avoid the rush!).

Many thanks!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Rang Chris Knott this week...

Best quote yet for our new Roadster.....

Then icing on the cake.... Beat current renewal on our Passat!

Great service.... And really helpful....


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im due for insurance renewal at the end of this month, so I will try Chris Knott and report back to the forum.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

I've just taken out RTI insurance with http://www.ala.co.uk. Cost me £126 for £10k of cover for 2 years. Found them extremely helpful, very friendly and a pleasure to deal with. If you are buying a new car and thinking about GAP / RTI I can recommend giving them a ring.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
Just to let you know that I'm out of the office next week (20-24 July) & 24-28 August so if I'm a little tardy in replying, you'll know why!

Please continue to post your experiences on here. We've had a great year so far, taken on more staff - twice now (!) - and streamlined our system to cope better so it's good that we can help you!

One club actually complained that we had so much positive feedback/testimonials on our email, that it took them ages to open it!!!

When ringing for an insurance quote, please don't forget to quote the club name and/or reference number found either in my signature or in the original post of this thread.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us if you have received your car insurance renewal through.

People insuring with us in the first 6 months of this year made an average recorded saving of £60.02 off their BEST quote.

In July, we had our 3rd best month ever in 26 years of trading.

Earlier this month, we recorded our best ever weekly figures from the forums.

We have taken on more staff to cope with demand.

This scheme has been set up for you as a community so we can provide the discounts on your other cars as well!

Please ring 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 if ringing by mobile, and don't forget to mention the club name/reference number.


----------



## Stefan Sobell (Sep 12, 2009)

FinFerNan said:


> TTBoy08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds ideal. Will be looking for my own insurance when the car comes in July (hopefully). Will get you a bell nearer the time.
> ...


FinFerNan,

I'd like to read this this page but it seems to be unavailable - any way round this?


----------



## maxster (Mar 4, 2009)

Just tried them for my TT-RS but because of the value they are not competitive; to quote the guy "any car over £40K they would struggle to beat".


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no doubting the success of our insurance scheme and we do thank all of you for ringing us.
However, we are often asked about online quoting.

The scheme is such that it is impossible to quote online but we have an idea!

We prefer people to ring us for a quote but if you're car insurance renewal is due within the next 21 days, please feel free to complete the questions below, then copy & paste, then email to [email protected], who will contact you with the quote.

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover (though 25 for some cars), & 19 and over for TPF&T cover, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB (unless you have NCB on a second car or a company car letter to state at least 1 year's claim free driving).

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes and excludes Northern Ireland.

1.WE WILL ONLY QUOTE IF YOUR CAR INSURANCE RENEWAL DATE IS WITHIN 21 DAYS OF THE DATE OF YOUR EMAIL,
2.PLEASE ANSWER EVERY QUESTION BELOW,
3.COPY & PASTE ALL THE TEXT FROM 'NAME OF CLUB' DOWN TO THE BOTTOM
4.EMAIL THIS TO [email protected]
5.WE WILL RING YOU BACK WITH THE QUOTE. (IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING WITHIN 24 HOURS, PLEASE RING US AS WE INTEND TO LEAVE MESSAGES & SEND EMAILS SAYING WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT YOU).

Here you go - (if at all possible, can you reply in CAPITALS and different font/colour please?)

NAME OF CLUB : TT FORUM
CLUB REFERENCE NUMBER: 799

Full name of policyholder (inc Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms)

Home postcode

Mobile number

Daytime number

Vehicle registration number

Make & full model of car

CC

Year of manufacture

Value of car

Registered Keeper
Registered Owner

Where vehicle kept overnight

Number of seats

Date of purchase of car
(If less than 12 months ownership, please
give details of previous cars owned)

Immobiliser fitted

Modifications

RHD or LHD

Cover required (Comprehensive or TPFT)

Renewal date

Years NCB that is available to use on this policy
(NCB lapsed 2+ years ago and NCB earned as a named driver is not acceptable)

Protected bonus required if full NCB - yes or no

Who is driving
For ALL drivers -

Male or female

Date of birth

How long lived in UK

How long held a full UK licence

Occupation plus any part time jobs

Business nature of your job

Employed or self-employed

Marital status

Total miles per annum

Use of car - commuting or business use
If business use (if so, what specifically)

Homeowner

Any claims fault or non fault within 5 years
Please give circumstances including approx costs, which policy the claim was on and what happened

Any convictions within 5 years
Please give code (eg SP30), date of conviction, fine, ban

Disabilities notified to DVLA

How many cars in family

Postcode where car kept overnight

Renewal quote
Total renewal excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

Best quote
Total excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

(Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers).


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please don't forget to ring us if your car insurance renewal is due in November. (You can also email us (see separate thread) if you can't ring Mon-Fri 9am-5pm or Sat morning 9am-noon).

From September onwards, we were given increased targets of attaining an extra 25% worth of business on already six figure sums (overall written premium) for new customers.

In both September & October, we have achieved this!
(The target set for renewal retention was also accomplished!).

This shows that, because of both our prices & customer service at new quoting stage & at renewal, surely it's worth a (free) call to get a quote?

0800 917 2274 or if phoning by mobile, 01580 752961, though not free. (Please make sure you fulfil the criteria so we can quote!).


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We're pleased to announce the launch of Chris Knott Breakdown Cover to our car club/forum partners.

This high-quality, reliable cover is a fraction of the cost of RAC or AA cover and offers more benefits.

The price for full UK breakdown cover is £54.50 and major benefits include:
•	Mechanical breakdown cover 
•	Recovery home or original destination if repairs cannot be carried out at roadside 
•	Accident or vandalism cover 
•	Fire, theft or attempted theft cover 
•	Flat battery, loss or breakage of keys cover 
•	Lack of fuel cover 
•	Accidental damage to tyres cover including punctures for motorcycles 
•	SMS text messaging service to mobile phone callers advising them of ETA of our operator 
All the above benefits are available under the "Home Start" cover if the breakdown occurs at the Customer's home.

Please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf for full details.

Cover is available at your breakdown renewal (which means you don't even have to be insured with us!) or to run in-line with your Chris Knott car insurance renewal date, and is underwritten by Brit Insurance Ltd.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no doubting the success of our insurance scheme and we do thank all of you for ringing us.
However, we are often asked about online quoting.

The scheme is such that it is impossible to quote online but we have an idea!

We prefer people to ring us for a quote but if you're car insurance renewal is due within the next 21 days, please feel free to complete the questions below, then copy & paste, then email to [email protected], who will contact you with the quote.

The scheme starts for ages 22 and over for Comprehensive cover (though 25 for some cars), & 19 and over for TPF&T cover, and you must have at least 1 year's NCB (unless you have NCB on a second car or a company car letter to state at least 1 year's claim free driving).

All drivers must have held a full UK licence for at least 1 year, and to insure a 'performance' car, there must be at least 1 years experience of driving that, or similar performance cars. Unfortunately, the scheme is not competitive on all M - Manchester, L - Liverpool, OL - Oldham & SK1-12 - Stockport postcodes and excludes Northern Ireland.

1.WE WILL ONLY QUOTE IF YOUR CAR INSURANCE RENEWAL DATE IS WITHIN 21 DAYS OF THE DATE OF YOUR EMAIL,
2.PLEASE ANSWER EVERY QUESTION BELOW,
3.COPY & PASTE ALL THE TEXT FROM 'NAME OF CLUB' DOWN TO THE BOTTOM
4.EMAIL THIS TO [email protected]
5.WE WILL RING YOU BACK WITH THE QUOTE. (IF YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING WITHIN 24 HOURS, PLEASE RING US AS WE INTEND TO LEAVE MESSAGES & SEND EMAILS SAYING WE HAVE TRIED TO CONTACT YOU).

Here you go - (if at all possible, can you reply in CAPITALS and different font/colour please?)

NAME OF CLUB : TT FORUM
CLUB REFERENCE NUMBER: 799

Full name of policyholder (inc Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms)

Home postcode

Mobile number

Daytime number

Vehicle registration number

Make & full model of car

CC

Year of manufacture

Value of car

Registered Keeper
Registered Owner

Where vehicle kept overnight

Number of seats

Date of purchase of car
(If less than 12 months ownership, please
give details of previous cars owned)

Immobiliser fitted

Modifications

RHD or LHD

Cover required (Comprehensive or TPFT)

Renewal date

Years NCB that is available to use on this policy
(NCB lapsed 2+ years ago and NCB earned as a named driver is not acceptable)

Protected bonus required if full NCB - yes or no

Who is driving
For ALL drivers -

Male or female

Date of birth

How long lived in UK

How long held a full UK licence

Occupation plus any part time jobs

Business nature of your job

Employed or self-employed

Marital status

Total miles per annum

Use of car - commuting or business use
If business use (if so, what specifically)

Homeowner

Any claims fault or non fault within 5 years
Please give circumstances including approx costs, which policy the claim was on and what happened

Any convictions within 5 years
Please give code (eg SP30), date of conviction, fine, ban

Disabilities notified to DVLA

How many cars in family

Postcode where car kept overnight

Renewal quote
Total renewal excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

Best quote
Total excess (inc voluntary & compulsory)
Which insurer

(Proof will be needed of quotes as we are audited by the insurers. This can
be in the form of renewal notices, internet log in details and reference numbers).


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

We have just announced plans to move to much larger premises from 1st March 2010. Existing customers will be notified in due course but this is all due to the success of our insurance scheme as we look to expand.

This year we took on 50% more staff in our New Business team just to cope with demand and as more people hear about the scheme and contact us, we will look to continue to increase our numbers so as to maintain the positive feedback we receive.

We have already hit November's target with a week still to go so again thank you to those who have rung us for a quote.

I'd ask that anyone coming up for renewal (including family) within the next 21 days to please give us a ring on 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 by mobile (as cheaper).

Please mention the club name/reference number and don't forget our car breakdown policy at £54.50 for full UK cover. I announced this on the site a few weeks ago and it has generated quite a lot of interest already.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Explanation of phone system changes
to improve call handling.

Just to let you know that we'll shortly be improving our phone system so that you'll find out sooner if all our operators are busy. This rarely happens now as we've added more staff but this is for the odd occasions when it may do.

At the moment, if the whole quoting team is engaged, customers get through to a receptionist who takes down a phone number and we call the customer back. The downside is that, when we ring back, it's either not convenient for them to talk or we get voicemail.

So to improve things and increase your chances of getting through to us first time, we'll no longer take down numbers for call-backs. Rather than keeping you holding, we'll tell you earlier that we're busy and ask you to call back when it's most convenient to you.

That'll save your time and your phone bill (unless you're already saving by using our 0800 number) and we'll be able to handle more calls first time round because we won't have quote staff tied up ringing other customers back.

We'll monitor how well it works over the coming weeks and make any changes as necessary.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just as a matter of interest, when I look at the number of people who have called us from this forum and compare that to the number of forum users, it is quite a low percentage.

I realise that some people don't meet the criteria but we have broken records quite often this year in terms of income showing that this scheme is successful when people do ring us. In fact, we're on target for it being one of the best years we've ever had in 26 years of trading.

My question is why aren't more people calling us on here? Just curious!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I called today but was told to call back next week after a software uograde as the tt sline SE is not listed as of yet.

I pick the car up Tuesday so if it wasn't for the 7 day free insurance thats some potential business lost when everyone else has the s line SE listed.

I will be calling back just to see what you can do


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I just rang for a quote and was told only cars up to the value of £30k are covered, this is what the Audi garaged valued mines at when they got a quote for me even though Im not paying that so Im not sure why I couldn't receive a quote :?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
Just to let you know I'm taking a (well-earned?!) rest over Christmas!

From today, I am only in on 23/12 but then off till 4/1/10 so won't be able to answer insurance-related questions on here till then.

Of course, the office will still be open each day except the 'Bank Holidays', Christmas Eve, New Years Eve, Saturday afternoons & Sundays - 0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 if ringing by mobile.

The claims department is manned 24 hours a day and the claims helpline number can be found on your Certificate of Insurance & policy booklet.

Have a good Christmas and a peaceful New Year.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
As with most people, we have been affected by the snow but most of our staff are in now though it took some time. We are due more snow in our location in the next few days but as half our staff are fairly local anyway, this shouldn't be a problem.

I'll let you know however if there are any significant changes re staffing!

UPDATE - JUST BEEN TOLD WE ARE SHUTTING AT 3.30PM TODAY - WEDNESDAY 6TH JANUARY!


----------



## mramessa (Mar 30, 2008)

Why is the forum supporting this company when so many people have said they are not competitave.

I have a clean lience, live in Warwick so not their problem areas and have no accidents with protected NCD driving for 20 years and they were 50% off the mark.

Should all insurers have a page on this site.

In my view please take this link of the top of the forum, just free advert in my view. Not fair.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

mramessa said:


> Why is the forum supporting this company when so many people have said they are not competitave.
> 
> I have a clean lience, live in Warwick so not their problem areas and have no accidents with protected NCD driving for 20 years and they were 50% off the mark.
> 
> ...


In fact, and in reality, the TT forum is one of our top 3 performers out of 200 forums! Jae sent me an email saying he can't believe how well it's doing! Tbh, I can't believe how many people are insuring with us on here, and if you don't beleive me, send Jae a pm and ask him to confirm this! That's why we are promoted so.

There will be a reason why we couldn't help you but I would say that it's much more likely for someone to post on here who we can't help than someone who we can!


----------



## mramessa (Mar 30, 2008)

Fair enough


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

mramessa said:


> Fair enough


and......(!) did you see Ade's post at 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=109045&start=195 ......

Re: ******** insurance scheme with "Chris Knott Insurance"
by TT Ade on Thu Jan 14, 2010 2:55 pm

I posted this in the main forum but I guess I should have posted here really so here goes.

Like many folks on here I have my car insurance with CK because it was a good price, so much so that I have my wife and daughter's car insurance with them too. Well as we all know price is only half the equation, the service after an accident is what you don't truly find out about until you have been unfortunate enough to have one.

My daughter was involved in an accident this morning and I have to say that Chris Knott have been nothing short of fantastic in the way they have handled this. From dealing with my daughter who was in shock when she called, through to follow up calls and keeping her informed of the progress too sorting out a hire car and the legal side of things.

So a big thanks to CK for their service and consideration. Cheers!


----------



## Denis Barry (Feb 26, 2009)

Have to report on insurance quote. Best price for Audi tt 2.0l with stage 1 revo through Chris KNot insurance. Staff very helpful and not only matched previous best quote but saved me £50. Can recommend these guys.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Denis Barry said:


> Have to report on insurance quote. Best price for Audi tt 2.0l with stage 1 revo through Chris KNot insurance. Staff very helpful and not only matched previous best quote but saved me £50. Can recommend these guys.


Glad we can help!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who have rung us for a quote.

We have just calculated the figures for 2009 and they show that the average recorded saving we made for our new customers last year was 12.5% off their BEST quote so it's certainly worth a call!

We consistently average over 80% renewal retention as well (December was 84%!) so people are happy at renewal as well!

0800 917 2274 or 01580 752961 until 1/3/10 then 01424 200477.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Interestingly they can't quote for cars with a value over £30k!! So pretty much anything TT with options would be out :?


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice one mate, saves me a wasted phone call!


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Just emailed in a Quote, lets see how well they can do 

Seems most Insurance companies just kinda pluck prices from mid air! E.g. Compare the market (2 weeks ago) to get an idea... AXA = £480, this week AXA = £520. All exactly the same details... :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well they just saved me £70 pound on my renewal. (with less excess too)

Always worth a phone call to see.


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Called them yesterday .. quoted £150 more than than my cheapest quote .. oh well


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you covering cars over £30k yet?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please note that we have moved to modern premises in Hastings, East Sussex, specifically designed around the current and future needs of the business and considering the fact that we have taken on quite a few more staff.
The new postal details for Chris Knott Insurance will be:
Chris Knott Insurance
5th Floor
Cavendish House
Breeds Place
Hastings
East Sussex
TN34 3AA

Our quote line number won't change - you can still call us FREE on 0800 917 2274 for your no-obligation quote - remember to quote your unique club/forum code (mobiles can call 01424 200477).

As well as new premises, we have recently invested heavily in technology that will reduce the amount of paper we use and store. The overall aim of these improvements is to enhance operations and therefore offer members an even better service.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Although on average nearly 1 in every 2 people who get a quote from us take out a policy, the number of people who ring us is quite low compared to the amount of registered users.

I realise that there are certain age and postcode limitations as stated in my original post in this thread (which are there to protect the scheme for the majority due to the high claims loss ratio's within these categories) but I would encourage you to give us a call if your car (or home, breakdown) insurance is due.

Our reputation hopefully precedes us based on the amount of grateful comments received.

Please ring free on 0800 917 2274 (mobiles can ring 01424 200477) and just state the club reference number found in my signature below, or in my original post.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a reminder considering we're entering the holiday season!

Remarkably, when we launched this on the forums a few months ago, it trebled the business so please feel free to get an instant online quote for single trip or annual, European or Worldwide....

Just click on http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and hit any of the QUOTE NOW boxes then use the dropdown boxes to tailor your quote.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been asked quite a few times recently how to get an insurance quote from us.

All you need to do is either ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 (or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile) - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon and state the club name and if possible the reference number (found in my signature below) - or use the email quote facility found on this forum.

I don't personally do the quotes as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who will be able to help you.

Also, please don't forget the popular car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf and the instant, online travel insurance quotes - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel

And if you need home insurance then http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... urance.pdf!

Thanks.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Because I bought my TTS for over £30k threshold their underwriters won't insure. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

leenx said:


> Because I bought my TTS for over £30k threshold their underwriters won't insure. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Maybe next year!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Any chance of adding manchester postcodes next year too?

Ant


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

antmanb said:


> Any chance of adding manchester postcodes next year too?
> 
> Ant


Can't see it happening. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick apology for those who tried our New Business team on Monday but didn't get through.

We were absolutely manic - good for business - but it didn't help those who couldn't get a quote.
(Claims & Customer Service depts were unaffected).

We are back to normal now so please ring us if you're car/home/car breakdown insurance is due in July.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

This insurance scheme is proving very popular which is great but I often get asked to do quotes myself.

Regarding this, could I ask you to either use the email quote facility found on this forum or ring the office please on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 if calling from a mobile - Mon-Fri 9am till 5pm, Sat 9am till noon. 
It's just that I don't actually do the quotes, as I spend a lot of my time travelling the country on business and work from home also.
We have a specialist team who should be able to help you based on the details you've stated.

Also, please don't forget the car breakdown cover at £54.50 for full UK cover - please see http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/docs/Chris ... akdown.pdf, online travel insurance (instant quotes) - http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/travel and home insurance.

Thanks.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

My insurance renewal date is 6th August, can I ring and get a quote today?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

MXS said:


> My insurance renewal date is 6th August, can I ring and get a quote today?


Yes that's fine.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to say that your quote could not touch the comparison websites........ and yes I did read through all the small print and all policies were like for like!


----------



## Kalibre46 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah gave them ago also, not far off but still £80 shy of the comparison jobbies. Lady was very polite though. 8)


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just be wary regarding comparison sites. The BBC did an article in May 2008 regarding certain questions about their use. A member told me recently that he'd tried 3 different comparison websites with the same insurer coming top on all three, but all at a different price!

Our insurers will not compete against comparison websites because of this.

We always recommend that once you have the top insurer on the comparison website, start a new quote on that insurers actual website rather than use the link from the comparison website. In this way, you will know that the insurers quote is correct in terms of premium, excess, etc.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We always recommend that once you have the top insurer on the comparison website, start a new quote on that insurers actual website rather than use the link from the comparison website. In this way, you will know that the insurers quote is correct in terms of premium, excess, etc.


What makes you think that we have not already carried out that check?

I'm sorry to say, but your quote could not even match my renewal quote - based on like for like. I have insured several cars through owners car websites and I would like to put business your way, but to be frank I am not at all impressed with your claims of making savings.

That said I will try you again next time around.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

MXS said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > We always recommend that once you have the top insurer on the comparison website, start a new quote on that insurers actual website rather than use the link from the comparison website. In this way, you will know that the insurers quote is correct in terms of premium, excess, etc.
> ...


We try to help everyone but the TT forum is our 4th best performer in over 230 other clubs/forums!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Here we go! The August rush!

August is always a busy month so if you're insurance renewal (for car, home, breakdown or travel!) is due, please feel free to ring us for a quote on our scheme. 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 and please quote the forum reference number found in my signature.


----------



## Kreation (Jul 26, 2010)

I just called to get a quote only to be told there were only 2 people working today so they couldn't help me. I spoke to a very nice and apologetic Lady.

Come on guys you need more staff otherwise you'll lose business!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry about that. As far as i know there were 2 people OFF yesterday but maybe it was lunchtime and half the staff were at lunch?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just an update - phoned for a quote today to be told that engine remaps above 20hp increase will not be covered by Chriss Knott's underwriters...


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

cheechy said:


> Just an update - phoned for a quote today to be told that engine remaps above 20hp increase will not be covered by Chriss Knott's underwriters...


Yes afraid so. I've just amended the first post on this thread.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I take it you're still not able to insure cars over £30k mark at the moment?


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

TWH said:


> I take it you're still not able to insure cars over £30k mark at the moment?


Afraid not, sorry.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

I just thought I'd try and explain a little more about the insurer's decision to amend the criteria for our insurance scheme. Please believe me when I say that we would love to insure everybody and I've enjoyed reading people's feedback when they talk of our prices, customer service, claims handling, etc. However, the insurers have been hit hard this year and when trying to find out why, they have discovered that, in general, there are certain elements which are causing the problems. Hence the reason to only accept modifications with cosmetic changes and modded bhp increases of no more than 20bhp.

Also people must have at least 1 year's NCB - no introductory discounts are allowed, no more than 1 SP/PC/PL conviction offence per driver and minimum premiums are £250 for Comprehensive & £200 for TPFT cover.

It seems that people outside of this criteria are losing money big-time for the insurers though of course this is a generalisation as they understand not everyone claims in these 'areas'. It's just that once bitten, twice shy.

It only affects new customers btw.

May I reiterate that it's not us who have made this decision but the insurers. Let me point you to this article which tends to sum up the market at the moment - http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Busine ... arch_Finds


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tried to call these guys on a number of occasions and never received a call back


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

anty1985 said:


> Tried to call these guys on a number of occasions and never received a call back


We call everyone back without fail!
The only reason we don't manage to speak to people is because either they have gone out or the wrong number has been taken down. 
Our stats show that we only manage to contact 2 out of 10 people on average! It's frustrating for us as well!

Please feel free to try us again as we would have tried you the same day. (Mondays & Fridays are our most busiest however!).

(I covered for a colleague recently and was given a list of 4 people to ring back for a quote. None responded so, of the 4, I left messages on 2 answer phones, whilst 1 phone just rang & rang & the other was engaged consistently for hours. I checked a week later and at least 3 had not rung us back - I didn't have enough details to check the fourth. The other thing we're are up against is the fact that people don't answer numbers they don't recognise and we have personal numbers here as well as the main switchboard).

Saying all that, the scheme doesn't cover M postcodes.


----------



## lauriefromscotland (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all,

So I'm 24 and a half, with 5 years no claims, and although I appreciate the insurance company won't insure fully comp for under 25's, after going through a 25 minute phone call I was told they won't insure me at all because of my vehicle's high value. As the company has posted on the MKII TT section of the forum, offering 19+ year-olds insurance, should they not stipulate on the original post that your car must be of a low value to be insured by them, to save this hassle? (I find it difficult to track down a new style TT that's cheap!)
I'm sure in 6 months time I'll try them again for a competitive quote (paying 1.1k with elephant, with .6k excess), but would've appreciated saving the time today, and thought it wise to inform others who may be in a similar scenario.


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim - thank you for your reply. I understand that your staff may take incorrect details, however I called TWICE and was told the first time that your computers were down and the second time that they needed to check with someone and would call me back.

In my mind - It isn't on and I understand once but not twice!!!

Went to Churchill instead!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

It's fair to say premiums are increasing this year due to the increased cost of claims rather than the increased number of claims and these premium increases are imposed on us by the insurers.

Even though there is obviously negative reaction to this, our renewal retention rate has only dropped by 5% from 81% to 76% so it seems that approximately 3 out of every 4 people still renew with us.

I'm also hoping that after a period of time (such as 12 months or so), the criteria will be relaxed somewhat but we will see.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Whats the point in putting this in?

TT 3.2cc's start at age 30 and you must have owned and driven that car for 1+ years.

1) if I was insured already I wouldnt need to go with you
2) over 30? everywhere else is over 25?

Got my quote from Swiftcover and for a 3.2 I got it to 512 fully comp and all the extras (me 30 & the missus 25)


----------



## lucozade_tt (Oct 17, 2010)

im 20 and i cant get insurance on 2011 1.8 audi tt roadster from lease company need help????


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

Again we see the media talking about the premium increases which seem to be affecting nearly everyone.
Here is the latest article from this weeks' Daily Mail - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... rance.html

For years, our scheme insurers tended to avoid these increases when all around we were hearing of price jumps.

However, fortunately, we are still writing plenty of business even though these increases have been imposed nationally. I still see on forums that our insurance scheme is making savings for forum users (and some large - a £200 saving was quoted on one forum this week!

Therefore, I'd encourage you to call us for a quotation if your renewal is due within the next 21 days or so. You will also be able to take up our competitively priced full UK breakdown cover at £54.50. Please just ask my colleague when you ring for a quote.

The new criteria of not accepting any bhp increase mods by more than 20bhp does affect some on the forum but we are still busy though we're sorry that this precludes some from getting a quote from us.

Please ring 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 and quote the club reference number found in my signature.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Great, scaremongering for business! What next, petrol going up so buy now!!??

I'm sure most people couldn't care less what goes on in the industry they just want a good price, total cover inc mods and most shop about on comparison sites anyway. I have only seen my premiums decrease by £300 in the last year alone!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> I'm sure most people couldn't care less what goes on in the industry they just want a good price, total cover inc mods and most shop about on comparison sites anyway. I have only seen my premiums decrease by £300 in the last year alone!


I am afraid you are a long way off the mark. The forums are awash with people concerned about their premiums increasing. I've never known such a 'popular' topic when doing this job! (Apart from the +20bhp increase of course!)


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi there
Just to let you know our offices are still open despite the amount of snow we've had.
Some of us, like myself, are snowed in but half the staff are working.

0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

CHRISTMAS OPENING HOURS
Christmas Eve 24th December - 28th December - CLOSED
Wednesday 29th December - 9am to 5pm
Thursday 30th December - 9am to 5pm
New Year's Eve 31st December - 3rd January - CLOSED
Tuesday 4th January - 9am to 5pm


----------



## herald (Nov 26, 2007)

I cannot believe how much my premium has increased from last year, including your "admin" fee it has gone from £328 to£397. For a scheme promoted as beneficial to tt owners I am beginning to have my doubts.

I have shopped around and CCI are offering the same cover for a lot less than £300 including legal and that is with Aviva, they also offer additional benefits which are of no interest to me but clearly carry an additional cost to the provider.

As I have other cars with you I would be happy to stay but this renewal seems excessive. I am aware that there are stories of underwriters increasing premiums but "they" still need to retain or increase market share thus unless there is a cartel operating then the market is still free and competitive as I have shown.

I would be interested in hearing from you to see if the premium could be reduced.

For the avoidance of any doubt, i have never had a claim an accident or points and am an experienced driver with a 180 tt roadster.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Herald
Unfortunately the industry has been hit pretty hard this year hence the increase in premiums. I don't think they were expecting this but they are trying to recoup their losses!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

LATEST NEWS

Hi
Just to let you know that the scheme now allows modified vehicles with an increase of up to 50bhp.

Best wishes


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
My apologies for being away from the forums for so long. We have had a few internal changes.

March is a very busy month for insurance renewals so please feel free to ring us if your car insurance is due for renewal in the next few weeks.

In 2010, we recorded an average saving of 10.5% off our new customers quotes elsewhere and we have just had an extremely good first 2 months of the year - surpassing our target by quite a vast amount!

In fact, we were already two thirds to our February target a quarter of the way through the month!

It is great to see people ringing us up but we would like every possible person who fits the criteria to at least ring us on the freephone number and hopefully see the benefits that so many other people are seeing.

Please phone on 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477 for mobiles and don't forget to quote the club reference number found in my signature below.

Also, please can you give me your feedback regarding the quote on here as we see so little feedback compared to the number of people who ring us for a quote!
The figures show a good number of people ringing but only a handful ever post!


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> My apologies for being away from the forums for so long. We have had a few internal changes.
> 
> March is a very busy month for insurance renewals so please feel free to ring us if your car insurance is due for renewal in the next few weeks.
> ...


So, had my renewal through for my 3.2v6 and its considerably higher than last year. Called your office to discuss and apparently you guys are not matching quotes this year due to increased claims?

Not only that but:
• You've pre-added legal cover - not something I need and you are adding options without my approval
• The cheapest quote I'd had was only £20 cheaper than your quote before I called, you cannot match this even to keep a loyal customer with over 10 years no claims.
• I've since had an even cheaper quote, so its clear that the premium is over inflated on your part.

I see you have had some internal changes? I suggest you change them back to as per last year! You've not only lost a customer but severely p***ed them off at the same time, well done, your customer service and retention strategy is clearly p*ss poor.

Shame really.

Sorry fellow TT Forum peeps, I simply cannot recommend these guys. Not.a.chance.


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> My apologies for being away from the forums for so long. We have had a few internal changes.
> 
> March is a very busy month for insurance renewals so please feel free to ring us if your car insurance is due for renewal in the next few weeks.
> ...


I'll be one of the handfuls that posts!

The first post of this thread filled me with confidence. An insurance company that insures modified cars, and they're used to it. Indeed what they said was "The scheme is for both standard and modified cars with cosmetic changes and bhp increases by no more than 50bhp"

GREAT!!.............I thought.

I've just phoned them back again now I've bought the car because I couldn't remember what they'd said (I am 50!), so we went through everything again and I asked them to give me a quote for the standard car plus aftermarket air filter, alloy wheels and a POSSIBLE ECU remap with 25-45bhp.

Initially they wouldn't give me a quote because of the power of the car????? (YES, I am 50!) but after I told them I'd had a couple of TVR's, a supra, a rover 220 turbo, etc in the past they agreed to give me a quote (YES, I'm still the 50 year 'boy' racer!).

Great I thought, here comes my fantastic quote from one of the sponsors of the forum, and it includes my forum 'discount'.

Woo Hoo............Ooops............No sorry...............Boo Hoo 

£540......AND that didn't include the remap which I was told they don't really want to do??

Hmmmm...........internal changes................whoever made them would have a job security issue if I was running the company!

On a semi good note I got a quote from Adrian Flux INCLUDING the remap for £595, and without for £515!!!!!

I'm off to try Noel Dazely now and have a look at Admiral & Elephant where I got the other 2 online quotes from


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't forget A Plan with their TTOC discount :wink:


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

An update for information purposes...

Adrian Flux, £515 without remap and £595 with remap
Chris Knott, £540 without remap and £1,000,000 with remap (basically they wouldn't cover it)
Admiral Insurance, £443 without remap and £542 with remap (up to 25% extra power = 280bhp)

BUT...

If you have 2 cars (with Admiral) the policy drops to £332 without remap and £430 with remap!!!!......AMAZING!!!!!!! 

This assumes you will insure the 2nd car with them and even that policy was a excellent price!!

I'm stunned but Admiral wins hands down


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Don't forget A Plan with their TTOC discount :wink:


The price includes the TTOC discount :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

englishdad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget A Plan with their TTOC discount :wink:
> ...


Sorry didn't see any A Plan quotes, Chris Knott is a forum sponsor , A Plan is TTOC


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> englishdad said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Oh I see, sorry I wouldn't know where to get an A plan quote :lol:


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

A 48 year old with 8 yrs ncb, on a 2011 new TDI Black Edition, and I was quoted £130 more than what "A plan" will insure me for! No brainer


----------



## englishdad (Feb 23, 2011)

rob.b said:


> A 48 year old with 8 yrs ncb, on a 2011 new TDI Black Edition, and I was quoted £130 more than what "A plan" will insure me for! No brainer


I got in touch with A-Plan who said they would search for quotes for me and then never got back to me. I had to chase them and the quote I got was over £100 more than admiral!

The reason?

Even though I have had performance cars in the past (I'm 50 years old with 11 yrs no claims) I hadn't owned one in the past few years.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Tim

I'm already insured with you for my Touareg.

I called yesterday to mention i was changing cars to a MK2 TT. The price remained the same but following having a look around the comparison sites the TT is coming out at about £200 less per year than the Touareg??

How do i go about getting a discount? I want to stay with you but £200 is a fair chunk.

Daz


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Daz
Best to ring the team and tell them! Hopefully they can price-match!


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Daz
> Best to ring the team and tell them! Hopefully they can price-match!


Will do.

Thanks Tim

Daz


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Just had a quote.... Audi TT 225 quattro- completly standard. 28 year old woman. 5 Years no claims.. Live in average car crime area.

Last year with direst line... £800

Quote from AXA £768
Quote from Admiral £803

QUOTE FROM CHRIS KNOTT £1200 - Glad i quoted the TT forum now... Amigine what it would have been!!!!!!!
Guess who int getting the insurance with!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What is going on with Insurance at the moment Tim? I know they are supposed to have gone up 30% and could go up the same next year but its getting silly.

Im thinking about changing my car and got the quotes (via confused.com) below;

BMW Z4 Coupe (quoted £900 with Admiral) - Chris Knott couldnt get close to that either.

Audi TT 3.2 V6 (quoted £1200)

Honda S2000 (quoted £1300)

Nissan 350Z (quoted £1100)

That is for a 34 yo with 11 years NCB, car garaged when not in use and 1 claim against (car stolen in Feb 2010).

I havent paid prices like these since i was in my early 20's.

Dan


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

mantaylor said:


> Just had a quote.... Audi TT 225 quattro- completly standard. 28 year old woman. 5 Years no claims.. Live in average car crime area.
> 
> Last year with direst line... £800
> 
> ...


Interesting reading....have a shufty at this!

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=222558


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

MXS said:


> mantaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a quote.... Audi TT 225 quattro- completly standard. 28 year old woman. 5 Years no claims.. Live in average car crime area.
> ...


Wow these are some really high quotes. I made some enquiries today as I've had it with Direct Swine, I'm paying about £420 for my mk2 V6 and have a 2002 VW caddy van which I use to ferry my dogs when we go on long walks and for popping out to the shops etc and that's it. Now as they tell me that I have to build back up my no claims because i switched policies to save some money insuring the TT that the renewal was going to be £360 which I thought was ridiculous.
So after cancelling my policy on the van I rang Liverpool Victoria and spoke to them,explained my situation ie, van for non commercial use they quoted me £330 for the TT and £173 for the van which included mirroring my no claims on the car to the van. So now I get 2 vehicles insured for £500 whereas if I stayed with Direct swine as a long term loyal customer it would have cost me over £700.

FYI I'm 46 years old with 8 years no claims, which should be more but somehow I seem to have lost all the no claims I accrued whilst driving work vehicles. The insanity of how it works and how you get penalised for being an existing customer is beyond me. All I wanted was someone to listen to me and accept that my situation might differ from others,which you might think you would get from being an existing customer,but no,instead I got told to get online and have a look,which I did and now Direct Swine can go stick it where the sun don't shine and I have to say dealing with LV was the most pleasant experience I've had dealing with an insurance company.

Richard.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

just info to Tim . . .

dont know how bothered you are Tim about 'keeping' business but I had a year with you and have moved on to A Plan.

Nothing major except I saved a further £50 on your renewal (with aviva) and you had added an accident management fee I didnt ask for !!!

I dont WANT to have to look elswhere and find YOU could have got me a better quote, as a broker I would want you to do that not just give me a renewal figure from Highway to blindly accept.
Also when I hadnt renewed closer to the date no-one called me wanting to make sure you kept the business

with your presence on this forum I would like to think Knott Insurance would be able to do better than most for TT owners . . .

Maybe see you next year, maybe not


----------



## adrianw (Jan 14, 2011)

Rang Chris Knott a couple of days ago for a quote on ttrs insurance and could not be bothered to call me back, Great! :x


----------



## chands (Aug 6, 2007)

adrianw said:


> Rang Chris Knott a couple of days ago for a quote on ttrs insurance and could not be bothered to call me back, Great! :x


prob because they can't/won't insure anything over the value of £30k... had the same issue with my RS but have to say that they where polite enough to let me know...


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got my insurance on a 2.0 TFSI 59 plate from AVIVA I am 47 with 5 yrs no claims, the wife is on the policy too for times when i have a drink !! and full breakdown cover (Not Europe) by their approved breakdown service (happens to be the RAC) all for £334. well chuffed.

Mark


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Mark 2 said:


> Just got my insurance on a 2.0 TFSI 59 plate from AVIVA I am 47 with 5 yrs no claims, the wife is on the policy too for times when i have a drink !! and full breakdown cover (Not Europe) by their approved breakdown service (happens to be the RAC) all for £334. well chuffed.
> 
> Mark


well done and seems very good to my £700 with aviv and Im 57 !!!!
Did you go direct as a first time customer?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

query to moderators:

why is chris knott a sticky suggesting an affiliation when the TTOC has A Plan and I think others advertising with them
but they dont have the same benefit of a sticky thread :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

grasmere said:


> query to moderators:
> 
> why is chris knott a sticky suggesting an affiliation when the TTOC has A Plan and I think others advertising with them
> but they dont have the same benefit of a sticky thread :?:


Because this forum doesn't belong to the TTOC . We work closely together but have our our affiliations.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

grasmere said:


> Mark 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my insurance on a 2.0 TFSI 59 plate from AVIVA I am 47 with 5 yrs no claims, the wife is on the policy too for times when i have a drink !! and full breakdown cover (Not Europe) by their approved breakdown service (happens to be the RAC) all for £334. well chuffed.
> ...


When I got the car the garage asked me if I wanted the 7 days free insurance with AVIVA to get started, I took the offer up. I also got a quote from then online and without the breakdown it cost with the wife on £316. But I added the breakdown which I thought was very good.

If next year they put it up too much then I will shop around.

Mark


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > query to moderators:
> ...


Fair enough, didnt realise that - I would have expected a common ground for best deals for TT owners though, best deals, best advise, best source of info,

Chris Knott insurance = wrt comments on here and inc my own experience, is not a great service, not BAD, just not great !!!


----------



## Podger (Feb 14, 2011)

I was offered 7 days Audi insurance when I purchased my car, this price was unbeaten by Knott and all of the price comparison sites, I am retired but pay less than £260


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Podger said:


> I was offered 7 days Audi insurance when I purchased my car, this price was unbeaten by Knott and all of the price comparison sites, I am retired but pay less than £260


WOW Podger, that's good, and that's direct with Audi is it or are they like a broker for another ins co.? even so that's very good.

Cheapest I could find was Hastings Direct @ £308 but cheapest is not always best due to, in this care the Excess. It is very interesting though what other members insurance quotes are for.

Mark


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Tesco quoted me something like 6k...looks like every little doesn't always help


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I stand corrected...Tesco actually quoted me 8.5k :lol: However my renewal is really about 650 quid. You must all be old men to be getting premiums like that.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe it is because we are less of a risk!!! 8)


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought age discrimination was outlawed


----------



## Matt P (Jun 22, 2010)

I have to respond to this thread to feedback / vent about Chris Knott.

I called last year being 25 with 2 years NCB and a lightly modified TT 225 (ARBs were the only real mod) and wasn't even given a quote, I was simply told by the advisor you wouldn't be competitive.

I called this year as i'm up for renewal, now 26 with 3 years NCB and over a year of owning the car to be told that CK only deal with 1 company primarily for modified cars and they wont give modified car cover to anyone under 30!

The guy was helpful and checked around a bit but was getting quotes of £1600 unmodified so gave up.

You are massively out of step with Greenlight, Livingstones Warman and Sky in this respect. I have no clue what your market position or goal is but I would see you as a competitor for these companies due to your targeted advertising and am really disappointed with your offering.

I don't expect a reply or any action, as i stated at the start this post is feedback / venting.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's some feedback we've received recently from happy car club members:

"Just insured my Vectra with Chris Knott and you beat 'company x' hands down on price and service. Thanks."

"Just finished speaking to Kim at CKI and found her to be extremely helpful. After searching through a competitor's quote she managed to beat it and reduce my monthly repayments. Highly recommended from me! It was a long phone call, but she made sure that I had the right policy at the right price. Brilliant, thanks Kim for a job well done."

"Chris Knott contacted me this morning after a email quote I did on Monday evening. They were very polite and pleasant and also saved me nearly £300. I can only say give them a try - I did and am more than happy."

"Bought a polo on Tuesday and was getting ridiculous quotes upto £7000! Cheapest quote I got was £1439 with 'company x' and Chris Knott beat their quote and got it for me for £1256 I think it was. Thanks great help."


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick note to let you know that if your insurance is due before the end of June 2013 you could benefit from the Chris Knott SALE. And there's the chance to WIN an iPad Mini 16Gb WiFi just for getting a quote - viewtopic.php?f=64&t=317874


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

I called Chris Knott first, perhaps on account of the ordering on this site?

Really knowledgeable. Knew all about mods and very professional to talk with, perhaps the best of the lot here.
They use quality Insurance companies as well. In my case Highway (LV). Price wagers about 10% higher than the rest.

If they did a callback and offered to beat my other prices I subsequently obtained, I might have gone with them.
Maybe next year guys.


----------



## squidman8 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm 20, own the 3.2 V6 and was very surprised that i even got an insurance quote never mind at the very low price that i did. Have other friends that have had very low premiums from Elephant aswell though.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

dbbloke said:


> I called Chris Knott first, perhaps on account of the ordering on this site?
> 
> Really knowledgeable. Knew all about mods and very professional to talk with, perhaps the best of the lot here.
> They use quality Insurance companies as well. In my case Highway (LV). Price wagers about 10% higher than the rest.
> ...


For reference, if you do get a better quote, feel free to let us know. We'll use your alternative quote to negotiate a reduction with the insurer - it's easier if there's proof to suggest they need to go lower.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

This forum is one of the best we work with in terms of enquiry levels and sign-up rates. We clearly come up with the goods for members. Check out the full info - viewtopic.php?f=64&t=322980

Please give us a call when the cover with your current provider expires and see how much you can save with Chris Knott.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Check out our Loyalty Reward offer for members - viewtopic.php?f=64&t=327166

Hopefully a good number of you can benefit.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please remember to include Chris Knott in the mix when searching for a car insurance quote.

For good drivers, we can often *beat your best alternative quote* when we know what it is - dis-regarding what the system says we _should_ be quoting. That's because our insurer partners trust us and allow us to quote what we need to to get them good quality business.

This year so far we're signing up even more forum members than last year so we must be doing something right!

_"Ian insured with Chris Knott a couple of weeks ago and reported the best deal he's ever had, thanks guys"_ said Alfanutz admin, Zender156.

Call Chris Knotts and we'll find you the best deal based on your individual needs. Alternatively, you can complete brief details at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote and we'll call you back.

High for the industry, 78% of Chris Knott's clients are renewing this year too, which means we are pretty consistent in our pricing - not looking to change the rate if the risk is the same as last year.

It's true there have been a few comments regarding the length of time it takes for us to answer calls. But we're pleased to say that we've listened to feedback and have now made it easier for you to get through to the quoting team. They were previously handling other types of enquiry but we're now fielding those enquiries to a separate, dedicated team. You should notice a great improvement.

Pick up the phone today if you're due in the next few weeks and see how much Chris Knott can save you.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*CHRIS KNOTT VIRTUAL SHOW & SHINE (with prizes)*

Here's a chance for members to show off their cars and their photo skills as we launch the *Chris Knott Virtual 'SHOW & SHINE'* over on our Facebook page.

*All you need to do is LIKE our page - Chris Knott Facebook - and post a pic of your car on the page.*

There's a PRIZE for the winning entry and another one for the best runner up.

The WINNER will receive a tasty *Nikon D3200 + 18-55mm VR lens kit** worth £370.

The best RUNNER UP will win a much coveted *3LT X0a Tim Evolution 2 Magnesium Alloy Tripod** worth £130.

The closing date for entries is 31st October 2013 - so 3 months for you to get the creative juices flowing and come up with something if you haven't already got an image to post up.

Your car could be stock or modified - there are no restrictions in that regard.

Be inventive. Remember, unlike a traditional Show & Shine, this is a photo comp so we will be looking for the 2 photos that show cars off best but please keep it clean (the photo)!!

It doesn't have to show the whole of your car - it just needs to have a car in it. Think about location, lighting, angles, etc.

The pic can be anything amateur - an Instagram photo, straight camera-phone pic or something a bit more serious and we're happy if you want to use effects.

The only stipulation is that it must be your own photo and your own car (not an image nicked off the internet).

Have a look at the photos we've added to our FB page and commented on to see the sort of images that we've appreciated in the past.

We're really looking forward to seeing your pics as you post them. There's no limit to the number of different photos you can post.

Spread the word!

_*Equivalent value prizes may be substituted if these models are not available at time of judging._


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: CHRIS KNOTT now quoting M, L, OL and SK1-12 postcodes*

If you live in any of the above postcodes you'll know that it used to be difficult for us to quote you under the club insurance scheme.

*The good news is that insurers have agreed to open up these postcodes to us.*

Some of the very risky areas are still not available to us (in reality there aren't many of those) but we can quote competitively on the rest. There are sometimes overnight parking requirements attached to the quotes but this is a big step forward in the right direction.

Regardless of your postcode area, if you've not yet given the Chris Knott Insurance club scheme a try please do so or if you have tried us in the past and we couldn't help you - chances are that we'll be able to help now.

*Please call FREE on 0800 917 2274 and put us to the test.*

*Here's what Kris, a member of STdriveRS forum, said recently:*
_"Guys, definitely worth calling Chris Knott, my renewal with Esure was £273, which I was extremely pleased with. Contacted both Chris Knott and [a competitor] because of this forum. Unfortunately [the competitor] said they couldn't beat it, and when CKI called me back I wasn't expecting them to either and even told the lovely lady on the phone this, but we still went through all the details. Then I waited 2 minutes whilst she got me the price, when she came back on I was expecting "sorry, but...", but no, was pleasantly surprised to hear "we can do it for £240". Absolutely stoked, and when my wife's insurance is up for renewal in the next few weeks CKI will be my first port of call too."_ *Krisby, STdriveRS.co.uk*

More exciting news coming on Monday...


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: CAR INSURANCE WISH LIST*

Hi,

In the Chris Knott office recently we were considering whether there were things the industry could do better. We were also contemplating what we as a business could do better.

Being that we're coming to the end of the year and are starting our planning for our new financial year which begins 1st Feb it's a good time to ask this question of you.

It's incredibly important for us to get members' views in all this as we seek to provide the things you want and need. Interactivity is the benefit of being involved with a forum.

Of course, a competitive price is always going to feature highly among the responses - we know that and we've responded as the market has softened in recent months. But we're also keen to find out if there are things besides the price that matter to you from a cover or service point of view that would be useful.

We'll look at all your suggestions - some of them we'll be able to arrange straight away, others will take longer to organise, maybe involving insurers, and some will not be possible at all but we'll do all we can to respond to the sensible suggestions.

*To make sure we're not just feeding our competitors ideas, please PM me on here* or drop us a message on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns) or Twitter (http://www.twitter.com/Chris_Knott_Ins).

We look forward to hearing from you but please maintain the helpful, collaborative spirit in which this is intended.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Current CK offers*

*CAR INSURANCE*
In case you missed it at the tale end of last year, we're offering the chance to *WIN a VIP Tour of Silverstone for two* to any club member who asks us for a car insurance quote between now and 28/02/14.

In addition, if you already have one vehicle insured with us, we'll give you an *extra discount of £20* when you ask us to quote for another car in your household.

Just a couple of testimonials:

*"Chris Knott Insurance - Thanks for the cheapest car insurance quote of my life so far."* Sylivian, Fiesta ST Owners Club

*"Recently moved my Z3 insurance over to CKI. I found them really helpful and as a bonus, I saved nearly (two thirds) on my premium."* Neil Robinson, Facebook

*MULTI-CAR BREAKDOWN COVER*
Discounted 'per vehicle' UK Breakdown Cover is available until 31/03/14:

Cover 1 car for just £54.50 (normally £59.50)
Cover 2 cars for £104 (normally £109)
Cover 3 cars for £123 (normally £128)

*HOME INSURANCE*
A new offer from Chris Knott means that you could *WIN* a London experience - *The View from The Shard and a Three-Course Meal for Two at Marco Pierre White's Steak & Ale House in Bishopsgate*.

All you have to do is ask us for a quote on your home insurance before 28/02/14.

If you have a vehicle insured with us at the time of the quote we'll give you *an extra £20 OFF the best quote we can find for you*. If you have 2 or more vehicles with us, *we'll increase the discount to £50*. That's a discount on top of any other savings we can achieve for you!

Full prize details at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/competition/2014/shard.html


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: PRIZE DRAWS CLOSE SOON*

Hi,

I just wanted to remind you that there's not much time left for you to benefit from our current Prize Draws and discounts.

*CAR INSURANCE* - get a quote before 28/02/14
In return for getting a quote from Chris Knott Car Insurance we're offering the chance to *WIN a VIP Tour of Silverstone for two* - ENTRY CLOSES *28/02/14*.

*HOME INSURANCE* - get a quote before 28/02/14
Ask Chris Knott Home Insurance for a quote and you could *WIN* a London experience - *The View from The Shard and a Three-Course Meal for Two at Marco Pierre White's Steak & Ale House in Bishopsgate* - ENTRY CLOSES *28/02/14*. Full prize details at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/competition/2014/shard.html

*MULTI-CAR BREAKDOWN COVER* - take out cover before 31/03/14
Discounted 'per vehicle' UK Breakdown Cover is available until *31/03/14*:

Cover 1 car for just £54.50 (normally £59.50)
Cover 2 cars for £104 (normally £109)
Cover 3 cars for £123 (normally £128)

*OUR OTHER OFFERS CONTINUE*
Our multi-buy and loyalty rewards continue indefinitely - that's £20 OFF any extra cars you bring to us and upto £50 OFF your home insurance. These offers are on top of any other draws we might offer from time to time.

If your car or home insurance is due this month, please include us in the mix when you get your quotes. Not only do we offer great rates to car club/forum members but you'll be entered into the above competitions.

0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477

*This feedback posted just today on one of the forums:* _"Would just like to say a big thank you to Chris Knott - sponsor on here - for giving me a very decent insurance policy. Had an accident in December and found Chris to be very understanding and really helped me out. Bettered my quote by about £30-£40, lowered my excess and got all this with added courtesy car, legal cover and car hire purchase. Was very pleased to also hear the very small interest rate for paying monthly! A big thank you and hopefully I'll get my NCB bonus back so that my premium is even lower!"_ *Wardy, Briskoda.net*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

****CHRIS KNOTT Silverstone VIP Tour for Two WINNER****

Thanks to everyone who entered our prize draw by getting a quote between 1st Nov 2013 and 28th Feb 2014.

We're really pleased to announce the winner of our prize draw as *sicskate* (aka Ben Hobbs) from FiatForum (and other forums). We hope he has a great day and look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thank You from Chris Knott Insurance*

Hi, we'd like to thank the members of the car club/forum community for their support of our special car insurance scheme. So far this year we've been amazed at the increase in members using our service to find the best deal - each month we've beaten our growth targets by a significant amount and that's down to you.

On a slightly different note, we do try to monitor the forums and keep up to date with any insurance questions out there but if we've missed any please feel free to flag them up again by PM and we'll make sure you get a response.

Thanks again for your custom and don't forget to try us this year when your renewal falls due. We won't be able to help everyone but we'll do all we can for as many of you as we can.

QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477

***************************************
FEEDBACK...

"Thanks a lot guys for saving me money on Car Insurance...!!! Both cars insured and over £400.00 saved in total..." Happy Matty. Slotty, Briskoda.net

"Went ahead with my Insurance renewal today with Chris Knott Insurance. Undercut my existing renewal quote by 10% over the phone before I could even approach the subject myself! Mod-friendly and polite service (Kim) Many Thanks guys." Av4nt, Audi-Sport.net

"Chris Knott have just halved my insurance! Result I say. Same cover as before and everything covered fully comp." Yorkshire007, Vectra-c.com


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

It has come to our attention that some forum members think we are linked with one of the other insurance providers out there because a name similar to ours appears against transactions on their bank statements.

So we wanted to make it clear, for the avoidance of doubt, that there is NO commercial relationship between us and any of the other providers on car club forums.

Actually there is good natured competition between all the providers on the forums and we come across each other often. But we are all completely separate, so you should always call Chris Knott Insurance for a quote and shouldn't think you've heard our quote just because you've called one of the other firms.

Chris Knott's quoteline is *0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477*. Please quote your *unique club code* to make sure you receive the full benefit.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Three reasons to call Chris Knott this December...*

*1. HIGHLY COMPETITIVE QUOTES*
The club/forum scheme is going really well at the moment. We're helping more of you than ever before because insurers are giving their respected brokers more room to move on price. This means we can respond to some of the quotes we would have previously had to turn away as too cheap for the risk.

*2. DECEMBER'S PRIZE DRAW*
November's prize proved so popular that we're going to offer the same for December - a *£100 Amazon Voucher.*

Simply ask us to quote for a car we don't yet insure, during December, and we'll enter you for the draw to take place in early January.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477*

You can get quotes for January policies in December too, so please include Chris Knott Insurance in your quote search if you're due then - you could *WIN a £100 Amazon Voucher.*

*3. YEAR-ROUND OFFER*
If you're an existing Chris Knott client there's a permanent money-saving offer for you too:

Get your friends and family members to call us for a quote on their car insurance. When they go ahead with cover we'll give you *£20 OFF your own renewal* for each one. This is not just a Christmas offer - it runs all year round. There's no limit to the number of people you can refer or the amount that you can have credited to your own insurance account.

Ask your friends and family to quote reference *RAF480* when they call and we'll sort the rest.

***************************
*TESTIMONIALS*

We're still coming up with the goods for club/forum members:

_"Chris Knott just saved me £170 on renewal so I didn't bother phoning around anyone else. My premium went up year after year until I called Chris Knott last year. My renewal last year with Aviva went up £300, Chris Knott got me a renewal price £10 cheaper than what I was already paying on the current policy so saved £310 in total. And they kept me with Aviva. Chris Knott got me a deal with Aviva cheaper than Aviva could."_ *sidibear, audi-sport.net*

_"Just to say a big thank you to Chris Knott Insurance. By far the best price and really easy to deal with. I also had to change details after having received the quote but it was no trouble for them at all. I had 1 year less no claims than I originally stated, but they honoured the same price! Legends. Thanks again."_ *rick6, MPS Owners Club*

_"Called Chris Knott's today and saved 23% over my renewal quote from XXXXXX XXXX. Very pleased, my LHD import with modifications was no problem for the lady (Tabitha) on the phone. Great service, very pleased."_ *SFIAC, ZRoadster forum*

***************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

****UPDATE: 2015 with CHRIS KNOTT INSURANCE****

Happy New Year to you all.

Thanks so much for your custom in 2014, especially in response to the Chris Knott Prize Draws at the tale end of the year. I'm pleased to announce that December's winner was Mrs D Woodfin from Bolton. She bagged herself a *£100 Amazon Voucher* and all she did was ask us for a quote.

During the early part of this year we're aiming to start negotiations with the companies on our insurer panel to alter the scheme access criteria, allowing us to *quote competitively for even more car club/forum members.* We'll keep you posted as things develop.

As things stand many car club/forum members are *saving money* every day but we'd obviously like more members to be able to benefit from calling Chris Knott Insurance. In just the last week we've signed up another 12 forums - forums who've heard good things about Chris Knott and want their members to be able to access *great car insurance deals* too.

If you'd like us to quote when your *modified or standard car* is due for renewal please call the *Chris Knott Club Line* on *0800 917 2274* or 01424 200477 and mention this forum to receive the full benefit.

Remember, if we couldn't beat your quote before the reason may now have passed, especially if you were just a bit too young for the scheme when you called us. Please include us again in the mix this year.

best,
Nick

****************************************
Testimonials received in the last month:

_"Once again you guys have destroyed XXXX's quote so I'm in for my 3rd year with you starting Christmas Day (I have no idea how that happened)."_ *Nick6425, West Midlands Vauxhall Owners Club*

_"Best quote, all signed up "_ *logrunner, Juke Owners Group*

_"Thanks guys and a Happy New Year to you all too. As above thanks for another unbeatable renewal, cheers."_ *Paul Truslove, Facebook*

_"I will be joining Chris Knott Insurance shortly. They beat my best quote, and smashed my renewal by £232."_ *Paul, AudiRS3oc.com*

_"ChrisKnottIns - just taken out a policy with the company. Beat my renewal by £1500. Cannot complain 1 bit."_ *chrisbab89, West Midlands Vauxhall Owners Club*
****************************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Calling all TT Forum members!!

As a car club/forum member you could *save money on your standard/modified/multicar insurance* when you ask Chris Knott to quote.

The current sign-up rate under our special scheme for car club members is 45% - that means *we win the business on almost every other quote offered*. It means we're regularly beating the likes of Admiral, Direct Line, other brokers and online price comparison sites too.

*IN THE TOP 20*
This club/forum is performing particularly well. We looked at the whole of last year and it seems *you're #11 in our Top 20 clubs* for 2014.

1. Alfa Romeo Owners Club
2. Volvo Owners Club
3. Saab Owners Club
4. Briskoda
5. Z4 Forum
6. Vectra-c/Signum Owners Club
7. Mercedes-Benz Owner
8. MPS Owners Club
9. Audi-Sport.net
10. AlfaOwner.com
11. *TT Forum*
12. Focus ST Owners Club
13. CIVINFO
14. VWAudi Forum
15. Toyota Estima Owners Club
16. Fiesta ST Owners Club
17. MR2 Owners Club
18. Juke Owners Group
19. UK Passats
20. UKSaabs

*This means you have got a better chance than most of getting your best quote by giving Chris Knott a call*. Why not give us a try this year and find out how much you could save by switching to the club's approved provider, Chris Knott.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* / 01424 200477 - please mention this club/forum to receive the full benefit.

best,
Nick

******************************
*These club members are happy with their recent quotes:*

_"I've just quoted on the temp c max and had a smoking deal, had discount for being on the forum and another for second car. £240 comp protected no claims, on the c max (remember technically I've had my licence 1 year and me named on Nicci's policy). I'm paying for both cars what I was just paying for the v70r p2 last year, so it worked out good for me."_ *Ettienne, Volvo Performance Club UK*

_"Have rang around the insurance companies that are sponsors on the forum. Chris Knott came out cheapest."_ *ChrisST225, FocusSTOC.com*

_"Very happy with CK, got a cheap renewal quote. Better than the comparison sites. Nice staff. That spoke English - crazy I know right. And an all round great company to work with. Honestly amazed at how great they have been for me. Will defo stay with them!"_ *John Ansell, Facebook*
******************************


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

........


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: **Winners all round...***

*£500 WINNER*
Congratulations to Mr B Windeatt, a member of car club forum MG-Rover.org, who won our £500 competition last month. All he had to do was call for a Chris Knott Car Insurance quote to be entered into the draw. Now his cheque is on it's way.

*WINNING QUOTES FOR MEMBERS*
As for our special club car insurance scheme, this morning I asked our Motor Supervisor where we stood against this month's target. She reported that we're almost *at 50% already after just the first week of the month's trading*.

Thanks to everyone who is asking us to quote for their car insurance at the moment. Feedback has been coming in thick and fast. I normally post a few examples from recent days but this time there are so many that I'm having to choose a selection rather than all of them. It has really kicked off and I'm glad *we're helping so many car club members to save money as well as providing good broker service*.

Please call us if your car insurance is due soon and mention this forum to access the special car club member scheme and maybe we'll be your best option this year too.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* (01424 200477 for mobiles)

**************************
*Feedback about Chris Knott Car Insurance from happy car club/forum members whose business we've won:*

_"I have just taken a policy a out with these guys and they beat my cheapest quote by 10% and may I say the service was top class. I personally was looked after by Kathy who was very helpful and polite. Can't recommend enough."_ *YamYam, FiestaSTOC.com*

_"Looks like I'll be taking a policy through you guys. Far cheaper than what my renewal is through my current company!"_ *Ant21, Astra Owners Network*

_"RS3 insurance time is just around the corner, so seeing as we insured the TT with them, thought I'd go to Chris Knott Insurance to see what they could do...... Emailed Nick yesterday, had a call today and went through everything, job done, they have literally halved what Admiral's renewal quote was. When the van is due in February I shall be calling them up for that too... It's nice to see an insurance specialist actually deliver a good service and save us money. Too many promise good rates on high performance cars but never seem to get close to 'normal' insurance companies quotes. They also gave me £20 off for already having a policy with them..... And being an Audi-Sport.net member....."_ *Veneeringman, Audi-Sport.net*

_"They smashed my renewal and beat my cheapest quote. It saved me £232 (Jan). A good way towards taxing it for 12 months."_ *PaulRS3, Audi-Sport.net*

_"Took an insurance policy out with you over the weekend. Really happy with the service and really chuffed with my quote. Cheapest out of everybody I tried. Thanks."_ *AdamJonezy, Briskoda.net*

_"Just got my girlfriend's TT insured with you guys today - gave you a quote I'd got from Confused and you guys managed to beat it by over a £100 :thumbs: Girlfriend is a happy bunny "_ *chirag1988, 350z-uk.com*

_"Could I just add Nick, that I had exceptional service by a lovely lady called Kathy, very polite and helped me with my questions regarding my quote this evening with a competitive price. Please pass on this feedback!"_ *Dean, ClubPolo*
**************************


----------



## tonybone101 (Feb 4, 2014)

im 39 with 9+ ncd, £208 fully comp on a standard 2001 225 tt with hastings direct.

ncd protection
courtesy car
windscreen cover
90 day EU cover
voluntary excess £100
no legal or breakdown cover

i think its the cheapest insurance ive ever had


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

......


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

Well, it's the 1st day of June and we're looking forward to taking your calls if your car insurance is due during the next month. May was a great month for us and it's all thanks to car club/forum members like you for using our services.

If you're a member looking for cover for either a standard or a modified car this month please include us in the mix when getting your quotes. The testimonials below are all from car enthusiasts who picked up the phone, gave us a try and found out just how good the car club scheme with Chris Knott is.

*QUOTELINE:* 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477

best,
Nick

*PS.* The Chris Knott Triple Supercar Prize Draw is now closed and we'll be announcing the winner shortly. Thank you to everyone who got a car insurance or home insurance quote from Chris Knotts during the competition period. Good luck to you all!

*********************************
*FEEDBACK*
Here are some recent testimonials received about Chris Knott's service and prices:

_"Had a quote for £417 online (cheapest) with Sheilas Wheels. You guys managed to bring it down to £390, £20 quid is £20 quid."_ *beansontoast, MG-Rover forum*

_"You guys were able to provide me with the best quote. Very reasonable and helpful! Would highly recommend."_ *Robbo1987, Fiesta STOC*

_"Well, no complaints here, excellent prices and service throughout for both the Zed and the van. Called today to advise fitment of my coilovers and no extra to pay either."_ *glrnet, Nissan 350z forum*

_"Just did the insurance on my daily with Chris Knott last week. Was with direct line and they couldn't beat the [ck] quote, plus was cheaper than go-compare came back with."_ *Jim Bowen, The Corrado Forum.*

_"Just bought insurance with CK and have to say the experience was fantastic and they beat all previous quotes from the likes of Brentacre and Sky... Staff couldn't be more helpful so looking forward to a smooth year with them, definitely worth a call."_ *jmayna, Abarthisti forum*

_"These guys are brilliant! I had to make a couple of changes to my policy after a week or so, and it was all done for free! That and the fact they beat the nearest competitor for price, and I know I'm going to get decent customer service should I need to make any claims!"_ *FishYWishY, Colt UK*

_"Called and insured my new Zed today fantastic service, quick, helpful and a fantastic price at £300 fully comp. A1 thank you very much."_ *Antm72 zroadster.org*
*********************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Guess which clubs/forums feature in Chris Knott's Top 20...

Chris Knott Insurance specialises in looking after the insurance needs of car enthusiasts, working for the members of around 200 car clubs/forums across the UK.

We've compiled our Top 20 clubs/forums for the first half of 2015. The results are based on a combination of the number of quotes requested by the club, the number of new policies sold and then the % of quotes converted.

If your club features it means you're more likely to *save money on your standard/modified/multicar insurance* when you ask Chris Knott to quote because you're very active with us.

If your club doesn't feature it's probably because the enquiry levels themselves are low - get asking us to quote and you could feature next time around!!

As car club members generally look after their cars better than the average driver, the insurers on our panel allow us to be a bit more flexible in our pricing and respond to your best alternative quote rather than a rigid computer calculation to win the business.

This is currently working best for members of these forums:

*THE CHRIS KNOTT TOP 20*

1. Alfa Romeo Owners Club
2. Volvo Owners Club
3. Saab Owners Club
4. Briskoda
5. CIVINFO
6. Z4 Forum
7. Mercedes-Benz Owner
8. Audi-Sport.net
9. BabyBMW.net
10. MR2 Owners Club

11. Fiesta ST Owners Club
12. MPS Owners Club
13. UK Passats
14. MG-Rover.org
15. Focus ST Owners Club
16. Civic Type R Owners
17. VR6 Owners Club
18. AlfaOwner.com
19. UK Saabs
20. Astra Owners Network

Thanks if you've already asked us for a quote. If you haven't yet, please do call us when your renewal falls due and include us in the mix of companies you get your quotes from.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* / 01424 200477 - please mention this club/forum to receive the full benefit.

best,
Nick

******************************
*These club members are happy with their recent quotes:*

_"Just renewed mine again this week and it was cheaper than anywhere else I went to. Declared my mods too and changed my address with no cost. Brilliant."_ *JackW, Civinfo*

_"Just spoke to a lovely lady called Kathy, and they got my quote down from £298 with Post Office to £200 all in. Money Supermarket were offering me £194 online, with a supposed £0 excess....via Esure/Sheila's Wheels. That I find hard to believe, and having been burnt before on these enticing offers (once they have you, they then load everything on - windscreen, legal, business use, etc). Kathy got me a great deal with what I wanted, £100 excess and all the other bits included!"_ *jodonut99, Dacia Forum*

_"So far so good! Not only did they beat my renewal but they beat the lowest quote on the comparison website by a whopping £70. Saved over £200 on my renewal quote. Content of insurance seems great also. Hopefully I won't need to use them but hope all is well if I do! Thanks CK!"_ *Watsona6, Briskoda*

_"Just insured my 530i with Chris Knott - they were £70 cheaper than my renewal cost from Admiral and beat the cheapest quote I could find anywhere else by £20, can't argue with that  Kathy was very friendly and helpful on the phone and called back straight away when I was cut off by a thunder storm so I didn't have to go through all the menus and questions again, which was nice."_ *lufbramatt, BMW 5 Series forum*

_"Just renewed my policy yesterday with CKI. Heres to another easy amd cheap 12 months"_ *Jamie, Fiesta OC*

_"Big thanks to Rebecca at Chris Knott - having moved to an even more dodgy postcode my previous brokers wouldn't entertain renewing. Chris Knott matched me up to my previous insurers with the same cover as before. Excellent friendly service, and reminded me to get the rest of my documents sent in when I'd obviously forgotten!"_ *Rebel Rebel, Volvo Performance Club UK*

_"Got my renewal from CKI at £800 which is cheaper than last year by £60. Shopped around online and got a quote for £640 so I thought I would have to leave CKI this year. A phone call to Milton and a few emails later he got back to me and said my insurance company will match the quote like for like for £640 aswell. All in all Milton just saved me £160. Calls centre are friendly and more than happy to help you and English based which is a big bonus. Here's to another year with @ChrisKnottIns "_ *davidm5575, Fiesta OC*

******************************

A reminder of the *MAIN CHRIS KNOTT PRODUCTS* available to members:

* *Car Insurance / Multi-car Insurance* (extra discounts for more than one car) - phone for a quote
* *Breakdown Cover* - by phone or quote and buy online
* *GAP Insurance* - by phone or quote and buy online

*CHRIS KNOTT QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* - Please mention this forum to receive the full benefit (or call 01424 200477 - cheaper for mobiles).


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

They say that if you wait long enough everything comes back into fashion. That's certainly what's happened with 0800 freephone numbers as, since 1st July, *0800 calls are now FREE on all mobiles* as well as landlines.

We'll continue to advertise the Chris Knott geographic number (01424 200477) alongside our freephone number for a little while yet but *you can start using our 0800 917 2274 number from your mobiles with immediate effect*.

We look forward to your call if your car insurance is due for renewal soon.

You can use the same 0800 number for our Breakdown Cover, GAP Insurance and Home Insurance too.

best,
Nick
Chris Knott Insurance

*************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
These guys called us and received great savings in the last few days:

_"Year after year beaten all other quotes. This year managed to drop my renewal by nearly £150 and beating the competition! 5*"_ *David A Dodgson, Facebook Review*

_"I'd like to take some time to thank Chris Knott Insurance for beating my renewal quote of £1554 by £150+. I've had my licence for over a year but didn't get insured straight away, so for 1 year's no claims around my postcode, that was a super saving. Even the choice of paying monthly was low, my original provider would have been in the 2k mark if I chose to pay monthly! Hopefully next year you will do the same and save me big £££. Thanks to Nick for setting this up :good:"_ *Connolly3000, R32OC*

_"You guys just beat the cheapest quote with an insurer I've never heard of on GoCompare, with a decent named company and with my other half on the policy. Well pleased with that outcome. "_ *scruffy_ Type R Owners*

_"3 years in a row now I've not had to move insurers."_ *beckiejmc, Astra Owners Network*

_"I switched to them this year.. Beat all quotes I got plus offered more extras like 'Driving Other Cars'... hopefully same again next year"_ *Thom89, Astra Owners Network*

_"I switched to you guys this year and you saved me over £300 compared to my renewal! Let alone the other quotes I had got."_ *Ant21, Astra Owners Network*

_"Already have my car with CK, but wanted to see if I could get SWMBO's car cheaper when her renewal came around, CK beat it by £25. But then the mrs did some comparison sites and beat that by another £20. I really wanted her to go with CK, but thought "its already £45 less than her original renewal with her old company, the £25 off is probably as good as they can do".....but Ian had a look and managed to knock off a further £5 from the cheapest quote we found! :clap: So that's 2 cars (and another friend) all with Chris Knott. Thanks for the great service guys!"_ *robt100, Briskoda
*
*************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: a note about competitiveness*

Looking at the YTD figures Chris Knott Insurance has *won 38%* of all new quotes offered during 2015. That's really good and means *we're frequently beating the best rate that members can find anywhere else*.

And, if you thought that was just a ploy to attract new clients and then hike the rates in year 2, you'd be wrong - *we keep 82% of policies at renewal*. This is because we try to offer consistent pricing (as long as there have been no claims or other changes during the year). We're all about trust and long-term relationships, not wildly fluctuating quotes.

Please give us a call if your insurance is due soon and we'll do all we can to find you the best deal - sometimes that involves using your best alternative quote to negotiate with the insurers who are vying for your business.

To find out how much you could save with Chris Knott you should call *0800 917 2274 (now FREE for mobile phones too)*.

*If you call before the end of September we'll also enter you for our current prize draw to win £150 mods/parts/accessories of your choice - see our other posts for details.*

best,
Nick

**********************
*TESTIMONIALS*
Feedback about Chris Knott's prices and service, gathered in just the last week...

_"Just wanted to give a shout out to all the people at Chris Knotts, not only did they beat my renewal quote but also improved on the offerings, and that was including the fact my previous best had an extra 10% off for my dashcam! Top knotch service and an unbeatable price, thanks guys and gals!"_ *spikedog, MPS Owners*

_"Well after the hunting and chatting to a few folk, then receiving my renewal quote from Sheila's Wheels which has mysteriously jumped up £100 without any mods declared. I called Chris Knott. Had a chat with the lovely Cathy and taking into consideration the mods that have and are being done got a quote of £200 less than Sheila's who were very concerned about the mods and really did not really understand the mod issue. Hastings jumped dramatically when I mentioned the mods especially the uprated front brakes going on next month so I dropped them out. All in all I have a much better policy, declared mods, better excess and other addon's for £440. Which when you consider my Coupe is parked on a London residential street at home is not bad."_ *Shel, Hyundai Coupe OC*

_"Just changed my car and had a pleasant and effortless time on the phone doing it. As I spoke the lady was simultaneously emailing my new documents over. Premium should have gone up a bit but no charge, swapped my GAP insurance over to my new car as it had over two years to go and all for a modest £15 admin fee. Got off the phone with all new document printing out of my printer and a smile on my face as I was braced for spending out £100 or so. Highly recommend."_ *dagdave, CMax OC*

_"I'm with Chris Knotts myself now since there's a fair chunk of mods on the car these days. Think it was Cathy I spoke to as well when I called, pleasant and no faffing around  Well, no faffing at their end, I called back about 3-4x as kept remembering more mods."_ *Lexo, Hyundai Coupe OC*

_"You beat my previous insurer by £200 with the modifications declared and so easy to deal with. Many thanks."_ *Sherri Joyce, Facebook*

_"ALSO a HUGE thanks once again from me! Did a shop around with another company, they sent me [their] quote cheaper, Knott were sent this quote and matched (even beat it by £20), so this is the FIRST TIME in over 16+ yrs of driving I've ever paid for a policy in one go! Very happy again. Cheers guys."_ *vwnutant, UKPassats*

_"Rang you up today and you beat my best quote so I insured through you. Thanks."_ *Outofthi5world, Briskoda*

**********************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

According to the British Insurance Premium Index, car insurance premiums have again risen during the third quarter of 2015 - this time by 4.8%. The index quote has increased to £569 (a rise of nearly £26 over the three months ending 30th September).

I'm pleased to say that because we attract safer drivers, such as car enthusiasts like you, the Chris Knott average premium currently sits at £337, some £232 lower than the index.

*But it's not just cost savings that Chris Knott offers...*

We don't operate hard-sell tactics and our sales people are NOT on commission. Instead they're encouraged to offer top-quality personal service, good advice and all the ongoing support you need throughout your time with us. Your needs are put first and our car insurance experts will work hard on your behalf to find the policy that is most suitable for your requirements. You'll be treated fairly - the same way we'd expect to be treated ourselves.

To ensure that you get a crystal-clear quote and the right price/cover combination, call us FREE at renewal so our highly-trained insurance experts can help.

If you prefer to provide details online you can do so here - Chris Knott Online Quote Request - and we'll call you back.

*Chris Knott Benefits Summary*
• Competitive quotes
• Personal contact
• UK based staff
• Impartial advice
• Your needs put first
• All the ongoing support you need
• Qualified insurance experts
• 30+ years' experience of looking after car club members
• Multi-car discounts/Loyalty Rewards

Simply call FREE on *0800 917 2274* (now also free from mobiles) and mention this forum to find out just how good Chris Knott Car Insurance could be for you.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: £56 CAR INSURANCE SAVING WITH CHRIS KNOTT*

Hi, I just wanted to say thank you to all the members who've used us for their car insurance already this year. *Last month we had our best February EVER and it's all down to you - Chris Knott's best February in 33 years of helping car club members save money on their car insurance!*

I had a look at the 2016 figures on Thursday and *the average saving we negotiate for a car enthusiast is £56**.

*That's £56 less than the best alternative quote a member can find.* Some save more, some save less of course but it's a good message and means it's worth picking up the phone to request a Chris Knott quote when you're looking around at renewal.

Don't forget if you're due in the next few months, that you can gain entry into our *Spring Spectacular with 3 great prizes on offer* (http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/2016/spring/) just for receiving a quote. See our other recent post about getting a quote and winning.

For your no-obligation quote please call Chris Knott FREE on *0800 917 2274* (free from mobiles too).

To get the full benefit of club membership please mention this forum specifically when you call.

Thanks,
Nick

************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
Further recent proof that our special club scheme has value in the car club community:

_"Just set up my insurance with Chris Knott earlier today. Did the usual trawl through Gocompare and Confused to set the benchmark and then had a call from Kathy at Chris Knott. They came back and bettered the lowest quote by £30 but also provided much better cover by not limiting the miles (£335 all in)."_ *SparkyBrum, Z4 Forum*

_"The service I received when I had the quote was excellent and Chris Knott seems to have a good reputation on car forums."_ *hineyho87, FiestaST OC*

_"Well you guys had the cheapest quote so I'm going with you. Cancelled my Sky policy just now."_ *rob275, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Excellent service from Chris Knotts - told them a week ago I was in the process of purchasing a private plate, the guy on the phone said because I informed them early the £15 it would've cost to amend the paperwork will be waived, well happy."_ *deni.babe, CivInfo*

_"Just phoned up after receiving a pathetic renewal quote. Really impressed by the service and the quote I have received."_ *aslee17, AlfaOwner forum*

************************

*£55.98 to be exact - the average difference between our quote and the member's best quote (from shopping around or their existing renewal, whichever was the cheaper) where best alternative quote information was provided.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

It's amazing how many of the testimonials we receive start with the word "Just" - some examples of this month's feedback:

_"Just bought my insurance with CKI, very competitive prices... Many Thanks."_ *benv6, Z4 Forum*

_"Impressed with your super-efficient service today, instant docs by email and helpful staff. Better than the big boys!"_ *@nsales_co_uk, Twitter*

_"Many thanks. Quick service and very competitive quote. Makes it easier when you speak to the same person again."_ *rustynuts, Briskoda*

_"Just had my quote for the first time from CK. Could not beat my best comparison quote [initially] but were only £3 more than the cheapest. However once you take in to account all the free extras they threw in it beat Tesco bank hands down. They're calling back Tuesday morning to set it up. Very pleased, thankyou!"_ *badake, Ford Galaxy Owners Club*

_"Just renewed with you guys today. Great price and policy cover. Thanks "_ *SpecBee, UK Legacy Forum*

_"Great service. Just a quick thanks to the guys at Chris Knott - Emma who I dealt with in particular for her work in getting my quote down to a price I'm very happy with. Best quote I've had for the second year running, great price for the level of cover and modifications on the vehicle. Top work!"_ *AW_Dan, Baby BMW*

_"Just bought a new policy with you today, very pleased as came in 20 pound under the lowest comparison site quote. Will be trying you when I need insurance on the 4x4 and the girlfriend's car. Cheers!"_ *Tricky5, BimmerForums*

_"Another new customer! Great service and knowledge, also beat my renewal and my cheapest online comparison quote. Cheers."_ *ChrisG, Audi-Sport net*

Thankfully in these examples "Just" means 'recently' rather than 'by a whisker' as we won't simply beat your alternative quotes by a pound - where we can we'll try to make it worth your while to go with our offering.

To request your quote please call us *free* on *0800 917 2274* and mention this forum's unique code (detailed in a previous post) to receive the full benefit.

Remember, if you call us during May for a quote on a car we don't yet insure you'll gain automatic entry in our Spring prize draw. Check out the 3 great prizes here - www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/2016/spring/ and get calling if your car insurance is due soon.

best,
Nick

_Chris Knott Insurance - the right choice for savings, service & support, the right choice for car club members._


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Current savings data from Chris Knott*

Hi guys, I was just looking at some MI and a couple of figures really stood out. I believe they're powerful reminders of why members should include Chris Knott when looking for car insurance quotes...

The first one is where customers have told us their existing insurer's renewal quote *Chris Knott has been quoting an average of £230.12 less than their renewal* - that represents a 37.12% average saving.*

Even when we compare our quotes with their supplied best quote (including those on comparison websites) it's still a worthwhile saving - *an average of £54.89 less than the best available alternative* (11.94%)**

If you'd like to save money on both what you're paying now and the best out there in the market make sure you include Chris Knott Insurance in the mix at quote time.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274*

best,
Nick

* I compared the year-to-date total of all supplied renewal prices against the total of the CKI quotes on those and divided by the number of quotes. I included all quotes whether the customer ended up taking the policy or not.

** I compared the year-to-date total of all supplied best quotes (renewal or alternative) against the total of the CKI quotes on those and divided by the number of quotes. I included all quotes whether the customer ended up taking the policy or not.

*PS. Don't forget you can enter our draw for 2x VIP tickets to the Performance Car Show at the NEC if you receive a car quote before 1 December 2016.*

************************
Recent client testimonials also reflect our money-saving ability:

_"Just took out a policy with you for my new fiesta ST200 which I'm collecting in a few days time. Miles cheaper than the price Ford quoted me as part there drive away insurance and nearly £100 cheaper than I'm paying now on a fiesta ST3. One happy New customer."_ *John74, Fiesta ST Owners Club*

_"Did a quote; quote came out better than any comparison site figure, and I'm now insured through yourselves! Nice to speak to someone on the end of the phone that was able to answer my questions so quickly. Great service! Thanks!"_ *Ryanfsr, Briskoda*

_"Just got a quote off Chris Knott for a W202 C220 CDi and it was actually lower than all the search engines! They've been good to me in the past with my Volvo 850 and V70 T5 CD Autos so will always use them. Cheers guys "_ *RGM, Mercedes-Benz Owner forum*

_"Chris Knott Review - Give them a go! That dreaded time of year... insurance renewal! It all started off with a comedy email from Admiral about my multicar renewal... a healthy £500 more than last year :lol: So I did the usual "new customer" thing with them and it still wasn't great... Then did the comparison site and a few better quotes came up... Then I decided to give Chris Knott a bash and see what they could do. Best decision I made! Rang their number (0800 917 2274) and quoted our CLUB CODE: MAZ-216 and had a good chat with the nice lady Rebecca on the other end. After we'd gone through all the details she gave me a pretty decent quote, competitive with the cheapest I'd already found. I did however want breakdown as well on the 2 cars and so she asked me to leave it with her and she'd email me in the morning with the best she could do. Well... I was happy to open that email! Not only had she got me the breakdown for the 2 vehicles but she'd beaten the price even more! Very happy with the service and prices and so I have taken out 2 policies with them this year... one for myself and one for my wife  Give them a shot guys and see what they can do for you. Very helpful and you don't get pushed into a long queue to get through to a call center in a country you can't understand! Not just that but if any of you do take out a policy with our club code (MAZ-216) then the club gets some commission which will go directly into the pot for keeping this site up and running  Let me know how you get on if you give them a go."_ *Ross, Mazda6 Owners Club*

_"Easiest car insurance I have had in 40 years. Even an added mod recently was sorted with just one email and a reply within 24 hours. Awesome!"_ *Shel, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Feedback about Chris Knott*

Don't just take our word for it when we say we're competitive and offer great service. Here is some of the recent unsolicited feedback we've received from your fellow car club/forum members and enthusiasts that shows why you should call Chris Knott Insurance for a quote:

_"Just a quick heads up that I found CKI a great company to deal with, all very polite & knowledgeable about their cover & understood about mods etc. Admiral = hard work & would not cover my Focus ST with basic mods but they did cover my modded import wrx!? Anyhow try CKI for a decent quote, very happy & feel I have made a good choice with the cover you get."_ *taj27, Focus ST Owners Club*

_"I can add my own testimonial to those above - I have 6 or 7 cars with CKI and the rest with other brokers. It's fairly well known that I change cars frequently and the service I receive from CKI is always excellent. I recently changed the registration number on one of my cars; a simple 2 minute telephone call (including queue time) to CKI had it sorted and the new certificate emailed to me immediately. The cost - £0.00. Compare that to the Esure charge of £28 and Adrian Flux £25 to change a reg. no. I have two identical non-Alfa cars, the CKI premium is £280 and the Adrian Flux premium is £400. In my personal experience the CKI offering is superb."_ *Chris, Alfa Romeo Owners Club UK*

_"+1 for Chris Knotts, have managed on all occasions to beat any quote I've had, even if only by £10. Excellent service too."_ *sliced, Audi-Sport Net forum*

_"So after some shopping around and a few issues with AF not being able to get me monthly insurance I've gone with CK, saving me around £30 a month (works out about £200 saving)."_ *Adam2489, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club UK*

_"Can I give a big shout-out to Ian Willis. Just "quoted me happy" and I'll be going ahead with your quote when my renewal arrives from current insurer."_ *JimBob, BMW5 forum*

_"Spoken to Ian Willis last week for a quote. He's brilliant all the way through. No pressure at all and gave me lots of options. Asked me to wait for my current insurance renewal quote to arrive first and call back later. He said he'll take 10% off for a like for like quote. Rang back today, and lucky enough that Ian picked up my call again. All sorted now, price was a tiny bit more (added legal cover and 56% less on voluntary excess) but customer service by Ian has won the business really."_ *veeg33, Nissan 350Z-UK.com*

_"A really BIG THANK YOU to Chris Knott Insurance. Renewed my car insurance today. Over the phone, no hassle, simple to do. Very Competitive Quotes (for me anyway). Bye Bye Saga"_ *Auric Goldfinger, Briskoda*

_"Just swapped my insurance over to them at renewal after the great service on the phone from Kathy. Sure they were roughly £2 more expensive than the cheapest I could find anywhere else online but I'm more than happy to pay that for the excellent service. Definitely worth a try when your time comes. Oh and yes, I did quote the club code."_ *Shumway, Mazda 6 Owners Club*

_"So in the post today came my renewal quote from Tesco ....Nearly double lasts year's quote (lol) what planet they on, off to the go fatblokes site and better coming up with Churchy as the main player and wayhey tesco bank ... ohh yes on there they are cheaper than a renewal (lol). Next step Chris Knott, and even better than Churchy - great deal with Recovery and Key Cover, overseas - the works and a further £20 cheaper, uk call centre to an english person and a Personal Account Manager if you want, so at the end of the month my PAM will be calling me to confirm all the details, only one downside £150 deposit which is quite hefty compared to churchy £70. Good Service Polite and very helpful."_ *thepaws4, Mazda6 Owners Club*

_"Thumbs up for Chris Knott. After my disapointment yesterday, have today insured simple and quickly. Nice to have a competitive and trouble-free quote that was 50% cheaper than another insurer on here. Another job done."_ *KevinA, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Chris Knott are good. Well worth a call."_ *Scottk, Audi-Sport net*

_"I've just insured my 1990 vintage 240 GL estate with Chris Knott, after a good quote from Kim. It's the second car I have insured with this company, my first is my 2006 XC70, which is also insured by CKI. I can thoroughly recommend CKI for the service, which I have found to be friendly and patient."_ *lenjo, Volvo Owners Club*

Call Chris Knott Insurance for a quote on *0800 917 2274* and mention this forum's unique code to see for yourself how much you can save and what great service looks like.

You'll also gain automatic entry in our current prize draw if you get a quote *before 1 December 2016* with the chance to *WIN 2x VIP Tickets to the Performance Car Show at the NEC*.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Best way to get a quote from Chris Knott*

Hi all, you're great at asking Chris Knott for quotes via the callback form on our website - thank you.

I just wanted to make a request though - PLEASE CAN YOU PHONE US INSTEAD if you're after an instant quote. It's the quickest and easiest process for both of us and ensures you get your special club scheme quote when you want it, at a time that's convenient.

*QUOTELINE:* 0800 917 2274

Though we do respond to the web forms quite quickly, often we get an answerphone or no answer at all and then you have to ring us anyway. You can see how it's not ideal - it means we're catching you at a time that's NOT convenient.

We leave an answerphone message and follow up with an email but we don't want to miss the opportunity to give you *a competitive quote* through the club/forum's special scheme. Phoning us first and then only using the form as a last resort should make it easier for you to get a winning Chris Knott quote.

Thanks for your help in this - it'll work out better for both of us.

best,
Nick

*PS.* It may simply be that you don't recognise the caller ID when we call you - keep an eye out for our outbound number: 01424 200477.

**********************
*Testimonials*
More car club/forum members who are happy with their quotes from Chris Knott:

_"@ChrisKnottIns many thanks for your help with insurance for my new toy! #saabclub #saab"_ *Neal Ashwangler, Saab Owners Club GB*

_"Chris Knott cheapest by far even with cat back exhaust declared."_ *Tony McKortel, SeatCupra.net*

_"Unbeatable Quote. Thanks again for sorting my insurance. Straightforward job. Beat my quotes from other firms and matched like for like. Rang back when you said you would and also spoke via PM on here. Can't fault the service so far. Cheers."_ *GarryK, BabyBMW.net*

_"Just wanted to say how impressed I am being a first-time customer with yourselves. A very friendly and professional chap named Ian dealt with me from initial quote right through to setting up my new car policy. OK, granted you do need to provide a fair bit of info and it's the first time I can recall ever having to input details into the DVLA website to generate a 'driver code' and scanning numerous things etc but hey-ho. With all mods declared, a named driver and my protected NCB you beat the neighbours by nearly £60. I'm not one for calling other companies and although they did try and were very aware of my custom of 2 years, I was swayed to jump ship. Couldn't say no really."_ *LordRaiden84, Briskoda*

_"Looks like I will get my insurance from you. Phoned today and got better quote than my renewal. Took reference number and will call back on Monday to get it done. Really was cheaper. Thanks."_ *imtattoo80, VWAudi Forum*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

The BBC News website reports:
_"Drivers saw their car insurance premiums rise by an average of £110 in the last year, a comparison site says. More expensive repairs and recent government changes to injury payouts pushed up annual insurance costs by 16%, according to Confused.com. It found drivers paid on average £781 on comparison sites for a comprehensive policy in the year to March 2017. Average premiums are set to rise to a record high and could pass £1,000 next year, it added. Newer vehicles have seen some of the biggest rises, because their increasingly complex electronics have made repairs more expensive...

...The Confused [dot] com research...checks more than four million car insurance quotes."_

I just wanted to let you know that *the Chris Knott average premium through the club insurance scheme is much lower than that reported on the comparison sites*.

In March 2016, Chris Knott's average premium was *less than half that at £369*. This March (2017) it was £399 - just a £30 increase and still majorly more economical than £781. There's definitely something beneficial for members in using the club scheme through Chris Knott then.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* - please call us at renewal.

If that's before 1st June you'll also gain entry in the *Chris Knott 'British F1 Grandstand Tickets' Prize Draw*.

best,
Nick

****************
*Recent testimonials from CK customers across the car enthusiast community...*

_"£367 cheaper than my renewal from flux, £65 cheaper with no limited mileage & all mods covered after shopping around. I am a happy bunny thanks."_ *G30001, R32 Owners Club*

_"Had my quote matched today so new CK customer on Saturday as of renewal time. Covers all the mods that are planned from the stockpile of parts in the garage that have been collected over the last few months... Spoken to 3 different ladies (Tabitha, Kathy (of Legend) and Rebecca) and the level of customer service has been consistently brilliant with everything being understood first hand and not needing to explain what each mod is."_ *benmellor, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Thank you Daryl for matching a cheaper quote from another insurance company. Guess I will be staying with Chris Knott for another year. "_ *Jon Dixon, Facebook*

_"I may need to hop back to chris knott insurance when my renewal comes through early next month, made the mistake of hopping over to a cheaper provider who has extortionate admin fees."_ *sliced, Audi-Sport.net*

_"Recently taken a policy out with Chris Knott due to the very competitive quote. I needed to call them to change my reg number as I added my private plate to my car, I braced myself for the "well there's a charge for this and a charge for that" as experienced from other insurance companies, but no! Gave them the new number and that was that, no charge! Well done, credit where it's due!!_ *stchris356, BimmerForums*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

So, 3 cool things I need to let you know about before I can go on holiday tomorrow...

*1. Platinum Supercar Blast plus High-Speed Passenger Ride or Photo* - yep, we're running a competition for August. Just ask us to quote for your car insurance this month to gain automatic entry in our draw to win a race track drive in your choice of 6 new supercars at one of 8 track locations nationwide. We'll pick a winner in early September.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274*

*2. Our Virtual Show & Shine on social media continues* (see separate thread). We're inviting all members to *post pics of your shiny cars on our Facebook, Twitter or Instagram accounts*. You need to tag us, tag your club and use the hashtag #ShowShine2017 to qualify. We're offering a prize for the best pic - an Auto Finesse Detailing Kit - 14 items of high quality car cleaning product worth £156.

LINKS: https://www.facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns | https://www.twitter.com/ChrisKnottIns

*3. A reminder about GAP Cover from Chris Knott* - this is our combined RTI/Finance GAP cover which is significantly cheaper than that offered by car dealers when you buy a car. Check out our cover which fixes your new/nearly-new car's invoice value for 3 years after purchase, meaning you get a better payout in the event of a total loss incident. It'll give you the difference between your motor insurer's payout and the original invoice price or any outstanding finance - whichever is the greater amount - to make sure you can start again, wiping out depreciation.

Have a look, get a quote, or buy online, at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/GAP.

Thanks for reading and I'll see you in a fortnight - a greek beach beckons! 

best,
Nick

Little bit of feedback:

_"Matched my previous quote but with a lot more extras free - spot on and great staff."_ *t500tty, MPS Owners Club*

_"Matched another quote but benefits were loads better than other option."_ *Kwackadave, MPS Owners*

_"Been with Chris Knott for about 3 years (been with them for various cars over the years, never had a problem)."_ *Dennis, FocusSTOC*


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Janitor said:


> Just called Chris Knott for a quote on a TTS... I was told that the TTS is not on the system and that the insurance company used would not insure a car valued over £30k :?
> 
> Luckily, I was told this before wading through the flood of questions and information - which was much appreciated of course, but the above two points are worth bearing in mind for others thinking of calling


Just to add: Also, cannot provide cover if you have had an accident in the past year......
Oh and NO wrapped vehicles..... Shame really.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

rw5340 said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Just called Chris Knott for a quote on a TTS... I was told that the TTS is not on the system and that the insurance company used would not insure a car valued over £30k :?
> ...


Wow, that's a really old post you're quoting there - TTS = no problem - must have been just as/before they were launching the model.

£30k = no problem - we can cover mainstream cars upto £50k (and beyond for supercars).


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for a great August you brilliant lot!

Maybe it was our Platinum Supercar Blast prize draw that attracted the calls or perhaps you've heard the feedback about the Chris Knott club and enthusiast scheme.

Either way, we're grateful this end for you helping us to reach 129% of August's new policy target - our best month so far this year! It means we clearly have winning rates to offer members.

September's also looking good so far so please give us a call for a quote if your car insurance is due soon.

*QUOTLINE: 0800 917 2274 and mention this club/forum to access the scheme.*

There are *extra benefits* of using Chris Knott too:

- Competitive rates - specially negotiated deals for club members/enthusiasts
- Understanding of what your car means to you
- Personal service and attention
- Expert advice from qualified insurance professionals
- Easy access to us via phone, email and social media
- Impartial advice as we're independent from your insurer
- All the ongoing support you need throughout your time with us
- Someone between you and the insurer to help with any claims disputes
- A relationship with your club/forum means we can call on model-specific advice if needed
- Answerable to the club/forum
- A share of our earnings paid to your club for every policy purchased

For a competitive quote for your standard, modified or classic car (and to receive these other valuable benefits) please give us a call.

best,
Nick

*PS.* we'll be making the Platinum Supercar Blast prize draw this week and announcing the winner here next Monday.

*******************
*TESTIMONIALS*
See what these guys thought of our service recently...

_"I've used Chris Knott both direct and through AROC and they always come up with a good deal. They don't throw a hissy fit about mods either."_ *Steve Prill, Alfa Romeo Owners Club*

_"Hi Nick, just been speaking to one of your team (Kathy) she was brilliant and I am going to be insured with Chris Knott Insurance!! Great service."_ *Elli, Saab Owners Club GB*

_"Thanks for that, did the quote, and it does look very interesting. My wife (who likes small print) is perusing this and we'll get back to you in a few minutes. I have to say, most efficient dealing with an insurance company, ever ;-)"_ *buze, ZRoaster.org*


----------



## JohnBonahm (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, does the owning of a 3.2 V6 for at least a year still apply to a new customer?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JohnBonahm said:


> Hi, does the owning of a 3.2 V6 for at least a year still apply to a new customer?


Hi, If you haven't used Chris Knott before you are a new customer.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes it does if you've not had anything else with equivalent power in the recent past.


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi 
I have been with Chris Knott Insurance since I have owned mt TTS (3 years) and have been a member of the forum for the same period of time. When renewing my insurance I have not mentioned that I am a forum member. Does it make any difference to the price of my policy?

Thanks
G


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Dreago said:


> Hi
> I have been with Chris Knott Insurance since I have owned mt TTS (3 years) and have been a member of the forum for the same period of time. When renewing my insurance I have not mentioned that I am a forum member. Does it make any difference to the price of my policy?
> 
> Thanks
> G


Hi Dreago, thanks so much for your business. When you came to us originally through the forum we'd have logged that you were a member. It sticks with your record for life so you don't need to worry about repeatedly mentioning that you're a member. 

If you PM me your real name and postcode I'll check specifically for you.

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Right, straight in with it...

Congratulations to *Philip Appleyard*, a member of *Volvo Owners Club*, for winning our August draw. Philip has won a *Platinum Supercar Blast plus High-Speed Passenger Ride or Photo*. He gets track time in his favourite new supercar (6 to choose from) at his choice from 8 locations nationwide.

Entrants qualified by requesting a car insurance quote during August (purchase not required).

*ANOTHER CHRIS KNOTT COMPETITION*
If you like the idea of winning one of our prizes we do have another competition running at the moment - the *Chris Knott Virtual Show & Shine* which has been going on all Summer on social media.

Simply post a pic of your car with the theme 'Shine' and we'll judge the winner after the closing date but be quick, *the closing date is this Thursday!!*

*Post your pic* on either our Facebook, Twitter or Instagram pages and *do these 3 things in the comments*...

- @tag *Chris Knott Insurance*
- use hashtag *#ShowShine2017*
- @tag *your club/forum*

We'd love to see your cars!

All this is just a distraction of course - what we'd really like you to do is give us a call for a quote when your car insurance falls due.

*QUOTELINE:* 0800 917 2274 - please mention this forum to access our special club scheme

*ONLINE:* complete brief info - Chris Knott Callback Form

best,
Nick

****************************
*Recent testimonials*

_"Now with CKI through AROC on v6 with a few mods - best price and great service and discount on second vehicle recently insured with them."_ *Mark Byatt, Alfa Romeo Owners Club*

_"Sorted insurance with @ChrisKnottIns -- I have to say they were very efficient, and very competitive, a pleasure to deal with."_ *buze, ZRoadster.org*

_"You should be jubilant at how amazing you are. Let's do the deal at that."_ *Richard Gregory, MPS Owners Club*

_"I have a modified GTV myself insured through Chris Knott for the last 10 years....Very good service and a very small premium...give them a call."_ *Martin Lindus, Alfa Romeo Owners Club*

_"Big shout out to Chris Knott, site sponsors at Briskoda.net, advised them of my plans for the car this year, they said just call when you have made the changes etc. New suspension is on - just called them, all done, all promises kept, big thumbs up."_ *David Turner, Briskoda*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, two things quickly -

*1. COMPETITION*
You'll know we've been running the *2017 Chris Knott Virtual Show & Shine* on our social media channels - the chance for members to share pics of their cars with us in the hope of winning a decent prize.

We've really loved seeing what cars members drive and from the 200 or so entries it was a tough job to pick a winner. However, I'm pleased to announce the winner of the 2017 Chris Knott Virtual Show & Shine as *Ashley Gratton* with his MkI Golf.

Full details including the *Top 5 finalists' cars here*: https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/news/chris ... inner.html

*2. OFFER ON CHRIS KNOTT'S UK BREAKDOWN COVER*
Just to let you know that the current offer is about to expire so you'll need to get in quick if you'd like to benefit. Our comprehensive cover starts at £63 but you can get *an extra £5 OFF* until the end of September.

Request a quote and buy online at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rescue using Promo Code '*FORUM5*' or call us on *0800 917 2274.*

best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all, Happy New Year!

I just wanted to thank you again if you requested a quote from us last year. And for those of you who took out cover through us we really do appreciate your custom.

I'm keen to know what prizes might interest you this year for our competitions. I was thinking about a Dash-Cam prize for one of them. Would you welcome that? Let me know.

I know we have to be there on price for you first and foremost but a competition always helps encourage members to call us to find out what that price may be.

Please do call us for a quote if your car insurance is due soon.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 - please mention this forum's unique code to access our special car club scheme.*

We're good for standard, modified, modern or classic cars. So you can ask us to quote for all the cars in your household and receive *discounts for multi-car cover*, whether you bring them all at once or separately.

If you prefer us to call you please complete contact details at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote and look out for a callback from 01424 200477.

best,
Nick

***
*Recent Testimonials*
We're grateful for those who take the time to post praise of our service and prices. Here's a few of them...

_"Anyone who sees this, totally recommend - all my buddies use these! Hopefully these get my monies come Jan - their prices are always brillaint!"_ *amatthews45, DS3 Club*

_"At last!!! We've been able to shift our insurance for our Giulietta back to Chris Knott. Many thanks to Tabitha for sorting it out for us!!"_ *Gibbo, Alfa Romeo OC*

_"Just a quick shout of thanks once again to Chris Knott Insurance (Nick Day's crew) for bettering, yet again, the cheapest quote I got for another year of Coupe fun. Many thanks guys (Daryl White's patience for sorting it out and the young lady that did the payment today). Fabulous service."_ *Sherri Joyce, Hyundai Coupe OC*

_"Hi Kathy, thank you for your very kind efforts to secure me the best deal out there. You don't know how pleasing an experience it is to be on the receiving end of such wonderful and attentive customer service. I am delighted to confirm my intention to proceed. Attached is a copy of my Sxxxxxx renewal notice, and proof of AROC membership."_ *James Barrett, Alfa Romeo Owners Club*

_"Just wanted to say a huge thanks to Kim and Ian for sorting out my E82 and also the daily Focus diseasel. So easy to deal with and lower premiums with better levels of cover. Very happy with CKI."_ *AndyBish135i, BabyBMWnet*

***


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, just thought I'd post to let you know our current competition closes soon, so if you want to be in with a chance of winning a *Nextbase Duo HD DashCam* (with 32Gb SD Card) you'd better not hang about.

*HOW TO ENTER*
When you request a Chris Knott Car Insurance quote before 31/3 you gain instant entry in our prize draw. The winner will be chosen at random from our quotes database.

Info on the various ways to request a quote and full competition details here - WIN a DashCam with Chris Knott.

However the quickest way is to just call us on *0800 917 2274* and find out how much you could *save by switching* your car insurance to Chris Knott at renewal.

best,
Nick

***
Testimonials from car enthusiasts who've recently commented on our service:

_"Yeah for what my experience was worth, being a young mid aged driver and having high insurance for my T5 after modding the other insurers all suddenly became an absolute headache and a nightmare with constantly waiting on the phone etc etc. Have always been a bit not sure about these guys here as I always found the comparison sites very easy. On a free day it took no time to call these guys. Spoke to some friendly member of staff who gave me a quote beating everyone else with my mods after a few mins. Was a great service so definite thumbs up."_ *domhart10, Volvo OC*

_"I have been with Chris Knott for several years (had 1 year elsewhere for all my sins) and I have never had 1 issue with them. I would highly recommend giving them a call and they will do all they can to get you the best deal possible."_ *Kev_mk3, AstraMk3OC*

_"Just taken my insurance with yourselves and your service was friendly, helpful and the quote process was super-speedy which was nice too. Price was the best on the market and you have given me the confidence that if I need anything you nice people will sort it for me. I was dealt with by Kathy who was great. Thank you again."_ *patriotk11, *********

_"I've been with Chris Knott for the past 18 months, I've added quite a few minor modifications to my policy and always hassle free with no charge."_ *Darran, Fiesta STOC*

_"Awesome service and extremely helpful staff, would recommend 110%"_ *Matthew G, TrustPilot*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's some more feedback on the Chris Knott service received via car club forums and TrustPilot where our Trust Score is now 9.4/10&#8230;

If you'd like a quote from the club/forum's trusted partner please give Chris Knott a call on 0800 917 2274 and mention this forum to access the full benefit for members.

_"Competitive quote, quick & easy service, professional service."_ *Tanya L, TrustPilot*

_"Just like to say what a friendly Insurance Company Chris Knott are  I rang up yesterday and got a very good quote for my GT86 Auto and you managed to beat the LV Renewal by about £48, other Insurance Companies through Compare The Market were quoting about £100 to £200 more."_ *Test Drives Unlimited, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"I have just changed my insurance over to Chris Knott. Had been with my previous insurer for 5 years. Chris Knott knocked £50 off my renewal which my old insurer wouldn't price match. Great customer service from Tabitha who provided my quote then Ian who processed the quote when I went ahead. Would recommend to anyone to give these guys a try."_ *J306TD, BimmerForums*

_"Good people to deal with."_ *Hamish M, TrustPilot*

_"Very helpful. My phone call was answered quickly and I didn't have to go through too much button pressing!"_ *Jill T, TrustPilot*

_"Kim was excellent, honest and beat the best quote I got online. So far would really recommend these guys, better than all the other 'performance friendly' insurers I tried."_ *Fran, TrustPilot*

_"Good comms and they are willing to work with you on buying a compulsory bit of paper that you might never need."_ *plc143, TrustPilot*

_"I feel good price-wise - reasonable and care about client."_ *Surinder K, TrustPilot*

_"Very happy so far."_ *Nigel T, TrustPilot*

_"Very friendly and all paperwork seamed straightforward, the price was competitive too, with a saving on my renewal quote."_ *Steve, TrustPilot*

_"Great as they matched the right policy to my particular needs and at a great price too - thanks!"_ *Philip E, TrustPilot*

_"Matched previous quotes, knocked another £15 off great job, many thanks to Kath."_ *Gareth, TrustPilot*

_"I had fabulous help on the phone from Ian who understood exactly what I was talking about."_ *Mike C, TrustPilot*

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274*

If you'd prefer to leave details so we can call you back please visit https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote

Best,
Nick


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winter Tyres and Chris Knott*

Hi, I'm often asked on club forums (and Facebook groups) about switching to winter wheels/tyres and whether an insurer will charge extra if you do.

As it's getting to that time of year again I thought I'd just reassure any Chris Knott clients that the insurers we use don't usually charge for this. However, if you are thinking of swapping your wheels we do have to log when you make the switch and then again when you go back to normal - so please let us know on *0800 917 2274*.

Thanks,
Nick

*** *** ***

*FEEDBACK*

_"Been with them for years now. I check about every year but so far the best price, understanding of simple mods / winter wheels and cust service has been there every time. Very happy so far."_ *Joanna Cole, New Mini Scotland*

_"Excellent service when arranging insurance for 2 cars. As much as possible is done by email which is efficient..."_ *Julian P, TrustPilot*

_"Quick, simple and always matching prices with trustworthy insurances."_ *Carla, TrustPilot*

_"First class service. Cannot fault any of the service given, highly recommended."_ *Paul H, TrustPilot*

_"Continuing my annual insurance search, Chris Knott have beaten my (already cheap) renewal by 10% but I'm getting some really outrageous quotes. Most north of £500 and a few into 4 figures!"_ *Steve Ingall, Alfabook*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*CAR INSURANCE DUE IN OCT/NOV 2019? - WIN A £100 AMAZON GIFT CARD*

This forum's members qualify for free entry in the Chris Knott draw... just get a car insurance quote (or home insurance quote) during October and you're in with a chance to WIN a £100 Amazon Gift Card.

That'll be handy as you start to think about Christmas, or maybe you'll use it to treat yourself - why not?

*HOW TO ENTER*
Find out how much you could save by switching to club and enthusiast specialist Chris Knott.

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274* - please mention this group to access the full benefits of club membership.

ONLINE: either complete brief contact details here: https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/?ref=799 - or schedule a call using our phone widget on that page.

Request your quote from Chris Knott before close of play on 31st October and you'll gain automatic entry in our Amazon prize draw as well as a competitive quote and these broker benefits...

*CHRIS KNOTT BENEFITS*
• Competitive quotes for both modern or classic/collectors cars
• Mod-friendly policies available
• Trusted by car clubs for 35+ years
• Personal service & assistance from qualified insurance experts in the UK
• Sound, impartial insurance advice
• Choice of policies and insurers who sit under UK regulation
• Easy access by phone, email, forum or social media
• All the ongoing support and assistance you need
• Multi-car and loyalty rewards
• Option to use your own preferred repairer
• Agreed value and limited mileage options
• Recommend a Friend scheme

Give us a call when you're getting your quotes together and we'll be looking to offer you the best deal of the lot.

best,
Nick

***

*RECENT CHRIS KNOTT FEEDBACK*

_"Helpful and efficient service - have made significant saving and will be using again for second car and buildings & contents policies next January. Very pleased indeed, many thanks."_ *J Eagles, Trustpilot*

_"100% recommend!!"_ *D4MOST, FiestaSTOC*

_"Easy to quote and great price"_ *P Jones, Trustpilot*

_"Brilliant - helpful, professional broker and a very fair price for good cover. Well done Chris Knott Insurance!!"_ *N Bloom, Trustpilot*

_"I'd been with ****** **** for several years but latterly their renewal prices, militant attitude to loyal customers and general 'couldn't care less' demeanour just pushed me over the edge. Switched to Chris Knott earlier this year and couldn't have been happier - very good price/package, lovely attitude and despite me changing cars several times since, nothing ever feels like it's an issue with these guys. I'll be swapping my wife's car to them too once her current policy (also with ****, sadly...) expires in December."_ *TurboDave, Volvo Owners Forum*

_"Cheaper than all other quotes for car insurance with the same level of cover!"_ *Ms Guest, Trustpilot*

&#8230;and there's plenty more positive feedback on Trustpilot where we've been rated 'Excellent'.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump!

If you're getting car insurance quotes this month remember to include Chris Knott in the mix. Give us a call and you'll be entered in the draw when we provide your quote.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* (or use web link in previous post).

I'd like to thank this forum's members for your support so far. We'd love to help more of you to find your next insurance deal.

best,
Nick

These guys have already fed back their experience of getting quotes:

_"Bought my first policy yesterday from Chris Knott. Got to say, very impressed. Beat the lowest quote I could find on my RSQ3, with the same excess, etc. Thanks to Jack and Jessica, keep up the good work guys. Maybe I'll even win myself a £100 amazon voucher."_ *Paul McGrath's Knees, audi-sport net*

_"How to get the hard work of searching done by someone else! Very kind and helpful staff. A good job done."_ *Roland T, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent customer service from Jessica. The whole thing was stress less. Thank you."_ *Christian C, Trustpilot*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

See how you'll benefit from our latest offer if you get a Chris Knott CAR or HOME insurance quote by 31st March - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1946431

QUOTELINE: *0800 917 2274*

best,
Nick

*Feedback about Chris Knott...*

_"Just about to renew my other car with Chris Knott using this service. Sent the request and had a phone call at 9am the following day. Quote was £300 cheaper than what I was currently paying so fingers crossed that the quote I received is still valid tomorrow morning. So far a very positive experience and will be looking at insuring the GT86 when it is due in January."_ *JohnM, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"I was recommended by a colleague at work who has been with you for 10 years and said he's never had a problem and always had good prices and always spoken with helpful people so I rang up and got a quote which I was very happy with. The lady I spoke to was very helpful and it helped me and answered all questions I asked so I was very happy I was treated very well."_ *Domenico D, TrustPilot*

_"I have been with Chris Knott for a few years and recently asked them for cover on my new runabout. They provided a competitive quote straightaway on Saturday morning and even mirrored my existing NCB. Thanks! "_ *Jonathan, TrustPilot*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Get a quote and you could WIN a Nextbase 522GW Dash Cam PLUS Sandisk 128Gb microSD Card with Chris Knott*

Happy New Year! I'm Nick and I represent car club specialist broker Chris Knott Insurance on this forum. I'm here to help with any car insurance questions and to offer members competitive quotes. In 2020, CK customers saved 16% on average against their alternative renewal by switching to Chris Knott.

To kick this year off we're offering members entry in our prize draw - just for trying us for a quote. So, if you get your car quote before the end of February you could *WIN a Nextbase 522GW Dash Cam PLUS Sandisk 128Gb microSD Card* - on-road protection for you as you drive.

Full prize draw details:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/news/car-i ... hcam-0121/

Our quoteline is *0800 917 2274* or you can request a callback using the online form or the callback pop-up widget at https://chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote - please mention this forum/club when you contact us.

best,
Nick

By the way, are you following us on Facebook or Twitter yet? If not, please give us a follow: https://facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns | https://twitter.com/ChrisKnottIns

***
*TESTIMONIALS*
***

_"Got a reasonable quote on the BRZ so will be taking CK up on that. Even better was the other half's MiTo quote. Much better than LV='s multicar quote. Oh and Admiral's was a joke!"_ *gazza82, GT86 Owners Club*

_"Very good service with friendly staff and a great price."_ *Keith James, Trustpilot*

_"Fantastic service from start to finish."_ *Glenn Goodman, Trustpilot*

_"Good service by phone, and quick, too."_ *Michael Denney, Trustpilot*

_"I'm a Chris Knott customer and have been for 20 years or so now - real good people who will match like for like quotes."_ *Manda Ponium, Twitter*

Mean average saving 16.5% against customers' invited renewal premiums elsewhere where disclosed. Period: 01/01/20 to 31/12/20.


----------

